#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-26
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman `
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman elfy
<elfy> something is wrong with the fabric of time - it is sunny AND a public holiday
<DanChapman> hey elfy, smartboyhw.
<smartboyhw> elfy, why is that wrong? And why is today a public holiday for you?
<elfy> it is never sunny AND a public holiday
<DanChapman> elfy, It is a rather strange occurrence!!
<elfy> and it's a public holiday because it is ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy, uh, I thought public holidays have a reason behind it
<elfy> they do - no idea why this one is
<smartboyhw> -.-
<elfy> this isn't the US smartboyhw - we don't have days for the signing of the magna carta or the like
<DanChapman> i believe its just called the summer bank holiday
<smartboyhw> elfy, huh, it is just a bank holiday
<smartboyhw> Stupid banks:P
<elfy> DanChapman: I've seen them called all sorts of things
<alourie> hello
<DanChapman> alourie: hey
<alourie> hi DanChapman
<alourie> are you familiar with autopilot?
<smartboyhw> alourie, heh, DanChapman is the best guy working on it:P
<alourie> DanChapman, smartboyhw: amazingf
<alourie> I have the best luck ever
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: ;-P
<DanChapman> alourie: whats up?
<alourie> DanChapman: why wouldn't I be able to install it on 12.04?
<alourie> DanChapman: I want to check it out, so I'm trying to install it
<elfy> alourie: I don't think it works below 13.04
<alourie> elfy: oh
<DanChapman> alourie: ^^
<alourie> bummer
<alourie> DanChapman: was there a GTK version that did?
<DanChapman> alourie: I'm not sure if version 1.2 would still work on it, ask the guys in #ubuntu-autopilot if you need it to work on 12.04
<alourie> DanChapman: I'm on elementary, and for now we're still 12.04
<alourie> maybe we'll move to 13.10 in the interim, but for now it's still 12.04
<DanChapman> sorry bout that router decided to turn off
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how's Testdrive?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, nothing new. kirkland and roaxsoax haven't got around to merging my stuff.
<Noskcaj> Do you happen to have any experience with Qt or GTK3?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: I have some Gtk3 experience
<DanChapman> Not Qt though
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, GTK is probably better. It's about porting testdrive to the latest "quickly" stuff, or in other words, make testdrive GTK3
<Noskcaj> Is there any chance you could do that? or at least help
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: I'd be happy to help with that.
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, That would be awesome. I assume you know where the testdrive code is.
<Noskcaj> Just push it semi-regularly so i can have a look
<DanChapman> lp:testdrive i presume
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, em, maybe you should get DanChapman for some Autopilot test:P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, em, you'd better setup another branch, if not DanChapman can't push
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, yeah
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i mean to his own branch
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, heh:)
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, cool well I guess we should look at the todo list from the hackfest and see what we can add/fix as well. I will get started on it this week
 * DanChapman has just noticed ubiquity now has U1 page. No wonder its been failing!
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH
<balloons> howdy all
<smartboyhw> balloons, WE MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> How's your vacation?
<balloons> smartboyhw, it was nice to be away. I wasn't on a pc for days :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, so, what do you have in plan for this week?
<smartboyhw> It's not a cadence week
<balloons> smartboyhw, lots to catch up on, so that's the plan. first thing is vUDS
<smartboyhw> balloons, then?
<DanChapman> balloons: howdy!
<arsonist> hello, I'm trying to submit my hardware specifications, I already have the clipit link but do not know were to submit it. Should I send the clipit link or the lspci output? any help would be useful, thank you
<balloons> DanChapman, hello.. smartboyhw then? Well one thing at a time.. I need to catch up hah! Feature freeze is coming sooner than we think, that's probably the next big thing.. we'll be testing beta
<smartboyhw> arsonist, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<DanChapman> balloons, when you have some spare time, (which I doubt you have after time away) can I chat with you about gtk emulator
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, balloons http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/26/happy-22nd-birthday-linux/ :)
<balloons> DanChapman, sure, leave your thoughts here and I'll respond when I get some free moments. Have you had a chance to try using it?
<balloons> also DanChapman meet senan.. He's working on an autopilot test for disk usage analyzer
<senan> DanChapman: Hi
<senan> DanChapman: I'm trying to automate disk usage analyzer
<DanChapman> balloons yeah its working lovely, its probably best you take a look at it first lp:autopilot-gtk-emulator. it has tests you can run to see it working.
<DanChapman> senan hey :-)
<DanChapman> senan so how have you been getting on with it?
<senan> DanChapman: just started.. playing with vis to locate objects :)
<senan> DanChapman: after clicking Scan Folder-> File chooser dialog will open..and I need to select one directory for scanning .. How do I select one folder ?
<senan> DanChapman: for example I need to select "Documents"
<DanChapman> senan, ok with the FileChooserDialog we cant see inside either of the tree views. Notice if when it loads you press a key say '/' you can then click the toggle button at top left to display path bar. You then have to navigate by entering the file path
<senan> DanChapman: But for displaying the toggle button we need to click somethiing inside the tree view right ?
<senan> DanChapman: why we are not able to select anything inside the tree view ?
<DanChapman> senan, Ive just tried and it worked first time but not anymore. Hmmm... well you can click on the TreeView or Tab to it and just press down
<DanChapman> senan, I'm not sure tbh. pitti could probably explain why, but its a bit of a pain.
<senan> DanChapman: Is it possible to click 'Documents' from tree view ?
<DanChapman> senan, No we can select_single('GtkTreeView') then click it but that will click the center of the treeview
<DanChapman> anything inside is unavailable
<DanChapman> senan if you click on the Places treeview then hit Ctrl+f you can type the one you want
<senan> DanChapman: there is also toggle buttons with label like <b>Videos<b>
<senan> can I click on that
<DanChapman> senan are you looking in the tree of the GtkFileChooserDialog? I can't see anything like that
<senan> yes
<DanChapman> senan: is it inside a GtkTreeView?
<senan> DanChapman: I'm not sure.. I saw that but Now I am not able to find
<senan> I found 4 gtktogglebuttons
<DanChapman> senan, the only place i can find a label with <b></b> markup is inside a BaobabLocationWidget
<senan> I saw <b>Videos<b>
<DanChapman> senan can you get a screenshot of where abouts you are looking?
<senan> Dan : GtkPathBar
<senan> Dan : how do I send the screenshot
<DanChapman> Ahh the pathbar yeah you can click those, SO with the pathbar the button which has a label with <b></b> is the current directory you are in
<DanChapman> They usually follow what you enter in the GtkFileChooserEntry
<DanChapman> senan, dnt worry about the screenshot i know where your looking now
<senan> Dan : Okay
<senan> Dan: can I access the buttons directly like this self.create_button = self.app.select_single('GtkButton',label= u'Scan Folder')?
<DanChapman> senan: yep thats correct
<senan> Dan : Thats not working for me
<DanChapman> whats it saying?
<senan> ValueError: Object 'None' does not have any recognised position attributes
<senan> in move_to_object
<DanChapman> senan try self.app.select_single(BuilderName='scan-folder-button')
<senan> same error
<senan> Dan : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029081/
<senan> can you check
<senan> ?
<DanChapman> senan, its clicking the scan-folder-button fine its the selecting the toggle button causing the probs. Your trying to select it before its been created. You need to make sure the pathbar is present and you hav selected documents on the side first
<DanChapman> the filechooser dialog opens to 'Recently Used'.
<senan> but the scan folder button is also not working
<senan> file chooser dlg is not opening here
<senan> after the btton click
<DanChapman> does the mouse not move to it?
<DanChapman> Works fine for me
<DanChapman> can you paste the terminal output
<senan> mouse moved and button clicked
<senan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029122/
<DanChapman> its talking about this one self.create_button = self.app.select_single('GtkToggleButton',label=u'<b>Documents<b>')
<senan> ohh..is it
<DanChapman> Its because the button is not there when the dialog starts to load so the test finishes before the dialog even opens
<DanChapman> senan yeah you have use self.create_button twice :-)
<senan> But even after commenting the code, filechooser dialog is not firing
<senan> Dan, It worked when I gave sleep
<senan> :)
<DanChapman> senan thats because the tests finished.
<DanChapman> Yeah exactly you need to keep the test going for it to load :-)
<DanChapman> senan this might help you a bit http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029165/
<DanChapman> Its gets you into the Documents folder you just need to sort out the selecting ToggleButton
<senan> Dan: Why I am getting self not defined error in dialog = self.app.select_single('GtkFileChooserDialog')
<DanChapman> is your indentation correct?
<senan> yes
<DanChapman> is your tabs set to 4 or 8 spaces?
<senan> Dan: It worked
<senan> something went wrong when I copied from browser
<DanChapman> lol :-) cool
<senan> Dan, I took it beacuse I though it will be simple to write he he
<senan> Now I understood.. its really complicated
<DanChapman> senan its really not too bad once you get your head round it.
<senan> hmm
<senan> Dan, I've some NTFS partitions mounted...click_object(tree_view) is clicking one of NTFS drive :)
<DanChapman> senan are you trying to scann the Documents folder or a folder inside?
<senan> Scan the document folder
<DanChapman> senan this scans documents for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029289/ obviously you need to then process that the it displays documents usage
<DanChapman> So I would change the sleep to assert the page eventually displays documents at the top
<senan> wORKED :)
<senan> Thanks
<DanChapman> no worries :-)
<senan> I'll complete the rest.. what is the use of lambda
<senan> and (GtkTreeView)[0] ?
<DanChapman> senan i use it as a neat little way to select something and assert it at the same time. With the GtkTreeView, see how I have used select many? well that returns a list of all GtkTreeView objects in the dialogs tree so the [0] is the first one in the list so you access it by its index in the list
<senan> Ok Dan.. thank you very much
<senan> Once I complete this, what should I do next ?
<DanChapman> senan, your welcome :-) Well deja-dup and network manager still need tests so maybe them?
<senan> No. what I meant was do I need to upload it to somewhere ?
<DanChapman> senan, lol sorry it needs pushing to lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests. Have you used bzr before?
<senan> no
<senan> anyway it will take some time to complete
<senan> I'll be able to work 2-3 hrs per day
<senan> Good Night Dan
<DanChapman> senan cool well let me know when you are ready to upload it and i will walk you through. Good night
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<DanChapman> Letozaf_: hey o/
<Letozaf_> DanChapman, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I know you might be quite busy just after your holidays :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I just wanted to let you know that the calendar app tests have been polished and work very well now (it wasn't me though)
<Letozaf_> balloons, and that I am stuck on a thing on the rssreader app on the remove topic test, but do not think I can ask you for help today and while there is vUDS
<Letozaf_> balloons, just wanted to let you know that I'm working on it
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) thanks for the update! Today is a bit busy, but I will be looking at all those this week.. I owe DanChapman a good look at his emulator as well :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks , maybe meanwhile I will find a solution :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw Martin's umockdev test on Shotwell for importing pictures
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool!
<Letozaf_> balloons, we could use it for the shotwell autopilot test :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you haven't already done so
<balloons> Letozaf_, I believe he did so actually
<balloons> I haven't had time to verify it, but that was what I got from reading his post
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I ran the test, you're right! :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe because it wasn't in the autopilot tests branch
<Letozaf_> balloons, but in the shotwell one, so got confused
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was thinking to put this in the ubuntu autopilot tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, Martin's test is in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/shotwell/ubuntu/debian/tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. yes, that's possible.. dan's ubiquity test also lives in ubiquity's tree and not the autopilot tests project
<balloons> if there is upstream involvement it tends to live upstream.. just like the core apps :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-27
<jrr> I just saw the call for multi-monitor testing ( http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/08/call-for-testing-mir-with-multi-monitor.html )
<jrr> then, clicking around, I noticed "Intel working", "Radeon not working (is working with Xmir)", and "Nouveau is not working (is working with Xmir)"
<smartboyhw> jrr, yes, welcome to testing~!
<smartboyhw> jrr, what do you mean?
<smartboyhw> Multi-monitor doesn't work with Radeon/Nouveau and only works with Intel?
<jrr> is it only valuable for intel video users to test?
<jrr> if so, might want to update the blog post to that effect
<smartboyhw> jrr, OK, that would be balloons's job
<smartboyhw> Sadly, he probably is asleep now:(
<TheDrums> jrr: Chances are it'll be updated soon.
<TheDrums> (MM support, that is.)
<jrr> TheDrums: ?
<smartboyhw> jrr, we mean that soon it might work:)
<jrr> oh, cool
<jrr> I tend to encounter a lot of multi-monitor problems in X, drivers, and window managers
<jrr> look forward to trying mir when it's ready for me
<pitti> Good morning
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, https://mentors.debian.net/package/zbackup :)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, Great work. Why aren't you using debhelper 9 though?
<Noskcaj> and it's a lot easier to read the copyright when you put all the licenses at the bottom of the page
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, fault:P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, second point: Um, it's OK I think
<smartboyhw> Even the GPL-2+ licenses are a bit different
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, ok. It won't affect anything anyway
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yeah
<Noskcaj> And so you know, don't expect sponsorship any time soon. I've had packages that i've adopted that have been needing sponsorship for two months
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, huh, I have connections:P
<Noskcaj> Then get me the same connections.
<Noskcaj> please ;)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK:)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, asked
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031551/ happened when i tried to build your package
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, huh?
<smartboyhw> I thought I added in the dep a.ready
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, check again, you should have libprotobuf-dev
<Noskcaj> one other thing. Why is the priority "extra" ?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, why will it be optional?
<smartboyhw> Then?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, optional basically means it will be a package that will most likely be needed
<Noskcaj> I though the default for packages was optional
<smartboyhw> This ISN'T.
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, doesn't work even you installed libprotobuf-dev?
<Noskcaj> it was installed already
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, oh no
<Noskcaj> I have to go, i'll be back soon
<smartboyhw> Upstream instructions are devastatingly wrong
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: the package https://mentors.debian.net/package/etm-qt needs fixes - the symlink needs to be fixed, and a manpage is missing
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I'll get to that this week. The symlink thing is an experimental test though
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, and it failed:P
<Noskcaj> i know.
<Noskcaj> I've got to get ready for cadets now, i'll talk to you tomorrow
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, BTW: passwdqc
<smartboyhw> I no-symbols-control-file
<smartboyhw> lib/libpasswdqc.so.0
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i still don't know what that means
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, did you generate a symbols file
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> It is needed for shared libraries
<smartboyhw> Especially those with versions (LOL)
<smartboyhw> Look at Appendix A of Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<DanChapman> morning all :-)
<Noskcaj> evening DanChapman
<Noskcaj> And now i must leave
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: Evening
<chihchun> Hi, I wonder what's different between touch and touch_ro ? http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/
<cjohnston> chihchun_afk: regular flipped image vs system image
<balloons> DanChapman, can I bug you for the ubiquity and gtk autopilot tests jenkins links again? I should really sync those bookmarks :-p
<DanChapman> balloons: yeah 2 secs :-D
<DanChapman> balloons: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/autopilot_ubiquity-saucy/
<DanChapman> balloons: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<DanChapman> balloons: ubiquity will see an update today to fix the fails. I only noticed yesterday it now has an U1 signin page :-)
<balloons> ty
<senan> Dan Chapman : Can you please review my code http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032879/
<senan> DanChapman: Can you please review my code http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032879/
<DanChapman> senan, hey there, yeah sure I'll take a look in a minute :-)
<senan> DanChapman: OK, I'm going out for dinner..will be back in 1hr :)
<DanChapman> senan, ok will chat with you when you get back :-) enjoy your dinner
<GuidoPallemans> join #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<elfy> you need a /
<senan> DanChapman : I'm back
<senan> DanChapman : Did you check it ?
<DanChapman> senan just in a vUDS hangout. Will take a look in a minute :-)
<senan> Okay..Thanks
<DanChapman> balloons: if I want to take on some of those work items do I just add myself at the bottom with a TODO?
<DanChapman> senan, right just going to take a look now. Sorry about the wait
<balloons> DanChapman, yes, add your name in the same format. you can expand out the work items a bit if you wish
<DanChapman> balloons: cool will do
<balloons> if you want to help on something I added myself too, duplicate the line with your name, or just remove me and claim it :-)
<DanChapman> xnox, hey :-) now U1 has been added to ubiquity would you like that tested somehow, with a dummy account or should i just click the login later button?
<xnox> DanChapman: something does need to test "login later" button, such that it actually does what it says on the tin =))))
<xnox> DanChapman: dummy accounts would be interesting, there is a way to switch U1 to staging servers (cause we don't want to spam production instance with dummy accounts)
<xnox> DanChapman: I'll work with u1 people to see if I can have permament test accounts in U1 servers.
<DanChapman> xnox, ok that would be great. I will implement the login later for now so we can get it passing again, but will be cool to test U1 accounts working. :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I lost your pm
<balloons> :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/tests-on-feeds-topics
<knome> balloons, boo
<Letozaf_> balloons, look for def select_many_retry(
<balloons> knome, I had to call you by your proper name today and it was different :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, and select_single_retry in the emulators.py   lines 39 and 51
<balloons> using irc handles in live conversation though might be a bit silly
<knome> hehe
<DanChapman> see you all tomorrow folks
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-28
<DanChapman> morning all
<DanChapman> pitti, hey nice work on that shotwell test. :-) quick question, have you added anything new to autopilot-gtk recently, for some reason I can now access the items in a treeview :-) although some have neg rect-coordinates so their no good but most ive seen seem ok
<thomi> DanChapman: that was fixed a while ago, IIRC
<pitti> DanChapman: no, I didn't
<DanChapman> thomi, oh was it :-) awesome!!
<pitti> DanChapman: I didn't get any sub-widgets on the tree view, hence the "blind" nagivation with tab
<pitti> and I tried that just a few days ago
<DanChapman> pitti, they don't appear under the tree view widget itself but in the GtkWindowAccessible tree, under GtkTextCellAccessible you can get with with there accessible name, they are buried quite deep but they are there :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: ah, I ignored the *Accessible bits
<pitti> nice
<pitti> DanChapman: well, it was my first real ap test (aside from the ap-gtk testsuite)
<pitti> so I'm still learning :)
<pitti> thanks for the hint!
<DanChapman> pitti, were all still learning :-)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, FYI: someone already ported testdrive to GTK3, it just needs fixing
<DanChapman> Noskaj, oh have they, have you got a link to the branch?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: ^^
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/testdrive/port-to-gtk3
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: thanks :-)
<Noskcaj> np
<balloons> ohh porting testdrive to gtk3 :-=)
<smartboyhw> balloons, those people are great:P
<balloons> DanChapman, I wish you could have made the autopilot session yesterday
<smartboyhw> balloons, I wish I could join in any session:(
<balloons> elopio, check out the gtk emulator DanChapman is building. He's doing some things we talked about wanting to do yesterday in the call: ubuntuhackers.com
<elopio> balloons: looking
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, is there any source code for the theme of your blog?
 * balloons can't wait till DanChapman's blog is on planet :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I agree
<elopio> DanChapman: wow, you have made a lot of them!
<balloons> yea, I was on the fence about how much could be done, but I really like what's been done.
<elopio> I wonder if libautopilot-gtk would be a good place to keep them
<elopio> or if it's better to have a separate project.
<smartboyhw> phillw, what is partaking?
<DanChapman> balloons: I was listening in to the autopilot session yesterday but couldn't paticipate in it
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/partake
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: yeah I got the source for it if you want it
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, send it to smartboyhw@ubuntu.com
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: I'll get that to you some point today
<smartboyhw> phillw, I learnt a new English word!
<phillw> it's a lazy way of saying "taking part" in the sense that I used it ;)
<DanChapman> elopio I wondered the same about where it should go but I was sceptical about how it would turn out at first. But it seems to be holding up ok. balloons we should probably think about where it should actually end up
<balloons> elopio, DanChapman it is interesting having such emulators be a part of the project..
<balloons> for gtk, all gtk apps can benefit from it, so it's even more universal than the qml one
<balloons> pitti, can you make this session? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21840/community-1308-quality-reporting-bugs/
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<knome> hey balloons
<balloons> hey knome
<knome> balloons, i still can't *delete* testcases or even *unlink* them from testsuites
<knome> balloons, is that expected (and why) or is it a bug?
<balloons> knome, inability to delete is expected
<balloons> unlinking perhaps as well you can only disable
<knome> balloons, what about unlinking?
<knome> that's stupid
<knome> remember our bug with that?
<balloons> this is done to ensure accurate history
<knome> aha
<balloons> the unlinking thing might be fixable, it depends
<knome> stgraber told he's going to fix the original bug, but seriously, super admins should be able to unlink at their discretion
<pitti> balloons: ah, I was gong to go to "error reporting for click packages"
<pitti> too bad that they colide
<pitti> balloons: oh, your's is in the next slot; can do
<balloons> pitti, :-) ty
 * DanChapman can't decide which session to go to 
<SergioMeneses> vuds sessions time is killing me =/
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you are better than me
<smartboyhw> Age restrictions are killing me =/
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I dont think so xD
<SergioMeneses> age? about what?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, huh, you haven't looked at my newest post did you?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, no, I didnt
 * SergioMeneses checks
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, lol
<SergioMeneses> google did you that, really?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, really
<SergioMeneses> epic fail
<SergioMeneses> for google
<knome> well you can always just create a puppet account and tell you're over 18.
<smartboyhw> knome, well, I hate lying about my age
<SergioMeneses> knome, smartboyhw but google says the content is inappropriate or something like that?
<knome> SergioMeneses, yes, because his current account states he is less than 18.
<knome> SergioMeneses, if he created a new account saying he is 18 or more, google doesn't restrict his access.
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<smartboyhw> balloons, is ANYBODY joining you on Hangout?
 * smartboyhw thinks poor balloons is lonely
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: http://ubuntuone.com/1lN3fQdAvV6rLmaAYVPHDF
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, gonzo:O
 * smartboyhw has heard of that name as a famous Japanese animation production company:O
<knome> balloons, tap.. tap.. tap..
<balloons> so elfy knome phillw smartboyhw you able to make the quality flavors session?
<smartboyhw> balloons, not me (you know the reason I think_)
<knome> elfy said he can't, but i'll try to be there
<knome> at least on IRC
<balloons> smartboyhw, IRC works
<knome> (and following the video)
<smartboyhw> knome, you are not going to do it video:
<smartboyhw> ?
<balloons> I won't force anyone on camera.. but if none of you join, then you get me again :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<balloons> I mostly want to have the discussion
<knome> smartboyhw, don't know i'm able to due to other things
<balloons> IRC or video is fine
<smartboyhw> balloons, um, then why just not do the conversation in IRC only?
<balloons> knome is a fast typer, unlike me :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I am too:P
<balloons> talking is quite useful
<knome> (and i don't have a G+ account, so i'd need to enable G+ and then disable after the session)
<knome> talking does help
<smartboyhw> balloons, I will try to get somebody coming
<knome> balloons, elfy actually left a few notes on the pad
<balloons> smartboyhw, irc works, leave notes on the pad or type along
<balloons> I would really like knome and elfy to talk to the other flavors about using testcases and the tracker and how it's worked out for them.. also potentially writing autopilot tests, and running the ubiquity install tests for flavors too, etc
<smartboyhw> balloons, I will leave some notes in pad
<knome> balloons, i can do that
<balloons> wonderful, thanks!
<balloons> phillw, leave some notes if you can't attend :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have a not: why can not be possible vUDS on weekends?
<SergioMeneses> s/not:/note
<balloons> SergioMeneses, that's good feedback to give. It could potentially be interesting to have one day be a weekend day
<balloons> it's 3 days, at least one won't be weekend :-)
<balloons> I don't schedule the dates, I just show up :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok, until Saturday would be amazing
<knome> balloons, SergioMeneses: talk with jono.
<balloons> they typically have a feedback survey after uds.. good to mention it in there
<balloons> also
<knome> sure, but talking directly to him is much more useful
<knome> especially if you happen to be working for canonical
<SergioMeneses> knome, agree
<elfy> balloons: I'd love to be there tommorrow - but work is interfering
<SergioMeneses> elfy, +100k
<balloons> knome, SergioMeneses I will directly mention it :-)
<knome> SergioMeneses, you're cheating, there is only +1
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks!
<SergioMeneses> knome, mm... ok
<phillw> balloons: when is meeting on vUDS ?
<elfy> phillw: 3pm tomorrow
<phillw> elfy: UTC?
<elfy> real time :)
<phillw> okies, 4pm my time :) I'll make sure I attend :D
<elfy> phillw: you not in England at the moment?
<phillw> elfy: yes :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, where are you now?
<phillw> so, 3pm BST ?
<elfy> yea - real time - as on your watch - 3pm :)
<elfy> turn up at 4 and you'll miss it phillw
<phillw> okies, I'll make sure I'm back from the weekly shop with my Mum by then!
<knome> phillw, just make sure she doesn't jam up when shopping undies :P
<smartboyhw> knome, (to not disturb your meeting) The new Catfish works, Ubuntu Studio images are perfectly built
<knome> okay, thanks
<senan_> balloons: is the tests are called in the same order we write ?
<balloons> senan_, the tests are called in a random order. each test should be self contained and not assume any other test has been run
<senan_> Ok. I thought the tests are called in the same order we write..thanks :)
<balloons> your welcome :-) I hope it's coming along
<DanChapman> senan_, hey how have you been getting on?
<senan_> DanChapman : I downloaded saucy and setup in vmware player..just started checking the new UI :(
<senan_> DanChapman, It is not working properly when launched from VM..
<DanChapman> senan_: whats not working?
<senan_> DanChapman, tests I've written. mouse clicks are not proper.
<senan_> DanChapman, Need to check what is wrong :(
<DanChapman> senan_, ok. Give me a shout if you need help :-)
<senan_> DanChapman, sure..I think I'll have to reformat my hdd and install saucy instead of using VM
<senan_> Is saucy stable enough to use as primary OS ?
<senan_> DanChapman, balloons : Good Night
<balloons> Letozaf_, hpw
<balloons> Letozaf_, how's rss reader
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<knome> balloons, so are todays sessions done?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the rssreader is quite ok, I have just one problem getting the Canonical Topic
<balloons> knome, last one :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, one more day of UDS, hehe
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah!
<knome> balloons, ok, ping me when you're available
<balloons> knome, I will
<knome> ta
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, well get help as you need it, as you can :-)
<balloons> I know your working on it
<knome> you're
<balloons> I'm triple tasking, I forgive myself
 * balloons thanks knome
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try to :D
<balloons> knome, shoot
<knome> balloons, can we remove those duplicate tests?
<knome> let me login and get you the specifics
<knome> balloons, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/348/edit & http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/363/edit
<knome> balloons, these are the testcases that are giving us the "archived" bug/pain
<balloons> knome, stgraber has the keys to the db, so if you can't remove it, I can't either!
<knome> boo
<sak_> will Mir be available for all flavors of ubuntu; xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu?
<knome> sak_, your blog article and G+ post is incorrect.
<melodie> hi
<sak_> i just noticed. i was under the impression that xubuntu would use Mir since there were "calls for testing" for the QAteam. sorry for being miss-informed.
<knome> sak_, a simple search of "xubuntu mir" on google would have been enough to check for sources
<knome> rather than guessing or expecting things, check the facts next time
<sak_> thank you knome, will do in the future
<knome> thanks.
<knome> sak_, ...i would also appreciate if you fixed the G+ post and blog article which still have incorrect information
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-29
<sak> knome, what post were you referring to?
<TheDrums> As it's a package in the repos, you can install it to whatever you want (can try on a phone if you tried hard enough) but by default L/X/K won't ship it.
<TheDrums> (Each with a different reason, too.)
<sak> i just posted a blog made by our team leader knome. this should clear things up
<sak> just so I know where I stand, what is the best way to fix this problem, and can I still blog about using Xubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, has arrived!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, hello
<smartboyhw> :P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, good morning there!
<knome> sak, umm, better, but i've written a newer blog post as well... you're lagging behind: http://open.knome.fi/2013/08/22/xubuntu-team-no-mir-for-13-10/
<knome> sak, i've no problem with you blogging about xubuntu or whatsoever, as long as you check the facts
<sak> knome, i read both of them. I wanted the readers to read both posts.
<sak> knome, thanks
<DanChapman> good morning all :-)
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> jibel, hey how are you? How easy would it be to have a disks pre-installed with ubuntu and windows to test re-installs, upgrades and dual-boot for the ubiquity test?
<DanChapman> elfy hey o/. Rather dull weather today isn't it :-|
<elfy> bit cloudy ...
<elfy> suits me - I drive a van for a living ;)
<elfy> at the moment
<smartboyhw> Hey elfy DanChapman
<elfy> hi smartboyhw
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: good morning.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, heh, got my third package into Mentors:P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, nice.
<knome> smartboyhw, just remember it's not a competition - even if it was, it's a quality, not quantity competition
<smartboyhw> knome, my quality is better than Noskcaj (at least mine is lintian-clean)
<knome> and MRRR, i don't want either of you to upload packages because you want to get more packages in
 * knome gives the look to both
<smartboyhw> knome, OK
<knome> smartboyhw, but thanks for working on it, it's appreciated
<smartboyhw> knome, actually, for light-locker, it's a favor for ochosi:)
<smartboyhw> To push him harder into coding:P
<knome> whatever it was - it's appreciated :P
<smartboyhw> :P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I'll drop the one that isn't lintian clean, plus most of my work is in debian-xfce
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you shouldn't
<Noskcaj> knome, I'm not doing anything wrong here
<knome> Noskcaj, you're not seeing my point
<knome> Noskcaj, and i agree with smartboyhw... the point is not to remove but improve
<knome> that's why it is called mentoring
<Noskcaj> ok, i don't really have time currently, and i want to get indicator 2.0 in debian before i fix etm
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, sure
<balloons_uds> flavors qa session coming up, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21839/community-1308-quality-flavors/
<phillw> balloonsjust back and registering now :)
<phillw> balloons_uds: I'm just back and registering now :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, heyas
<phillw> hi !
<balloons> excellent
<senan> DanChapman, I need a help
<DanChapman> senan, sure whats up?
<senan> All the tests are failing in 13.10
<DanChapman> senan ok, did you re-write them for the diff UI to raring?
<senan> No.. all the tests.. not only Disk usage analyzer
<senan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038647/
<senan> this is what I got at the end
<DanChapman> can you paste the output of the fail?
<DanChapman> cheers just lookin
<DanChapman> senan, easy fix. for some reason you didn't get xlib with your autopilot package. Just apt-get install python-xlib
<senan> DanChapman, it worked but even  a single test taking more than one minute to start
<DanChapman> senan, sure it does tend to slow down at times but thats expected :-)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, even Letozaf_ is early
<senan> No, in raring it was very fast
<Letozaf_> smartboyhw, wow I had to run :D
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw so what did you guys discuss?
<smartboyhw> Letozaf_, heh
<Letozaf_> smartboyhw, :P
<smartboyhw> Letozaf_, nice to see you though, never saw you in this time:)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ^ happy?:P
<Letozaf_> smartboyhw, nice to see you too, yes usually I can connect only after dinner :)
<DanChapman> senan, its nothing to worry about as long as the test passes :-)
<balloons> whew, that was a bit rife with disconnects and etc
<balloons> that said is was very nice to meet ali in person and in the end we had a great chat
<smartboyhw> balloons, in person? :O
<smartboyhw> Wow
<phillw> balloons: he he... c'est la vie!
<smartboyhw> Now that's a surprise;)
<smartboyhw> What did you guys managed to talk about? (Don't want to load the video, it slows down bandwidth)
<phillw> smartboyhw: look at the ether pad :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, if you can kindly provide me the link so I don't have to go to summit to get it:P
<amjjawad1> balloons:
<smartboyhw> Hello amjjawad1 :)
<amjjawad1> smartboyhw: hi :) I'm so sad you couldn't attend :(
<smartboyhw> amjjawad1, me too
<smartboyhw> But, that's what happens:P
<smartboyhw> Blame Google for that
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-quality-flavors
<senan> DanChapman, evince tests took 307 seconds to complete
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-quality-flavors
<smartboyhw> (Can't blame jono)
<amjjawad1> yeah, I am aware of what happened
<phillw> he he, snap !!
<smartboyhw> phillw, you are officially beaten
<amjjawad1> phillw: what happened to your session? :(
<DanChapman> thats not too bad. senan the gedit test takes 15min plus :-D
<smartboyhw> balloons, you want me to help do the promotion for more testers?
<senan> DanChapman, but in raring everything was very fast
<senan> eveyting finished within 1-2 minutes
<phillw> amjjawad1: piglet over heated, I was doing stuff in the background and even with the extra cooling pad it got too much :/
<smartboyhw> philipballew, which was your face?
<balloons> the big takeaways are to enable ubiquity testing for flavors, look at writing autopilot tests, encourage the manual test cases.. and the big one is recruitment of new people :-)
<senan> balloons, Dan helped me to fix the issue
<smartboyhw> Oops, phillw :P
<balloons> amjjawad1, hello.. you can meet a few more folks in here if you haven't yet :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I can help recruit new people:)
 * DanChapman can pretend to be new again
<smartboyhw> amjjawad1, we need to introduce you to DanChapman and Letozaf_, autopilot gurus
<smartboyhw> :P
<Letozaf_> amjjawad1, hello, welcome !
<amjjawad1> balloons: my pleasure
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes, we would welcome your help
<amjjawad1> but wait, let me change the tabs ... I am not comfortable here :(
<amjjawad1> brb
<smartboyhw> balloons, so, what do you want me to do? Write blog posts?
<balloons> senan, I'm curious about your results.. others were saying the same thing about it being super slow now
<smartboyhw> (And damn, I forgotten the Canonical QA interview series)
<balloons> smartboyhw, blog posts, social media stuff, all good, sure.. but I think we all might have a few grander ideas
<balloons> think big
<senan> balloons, in my case python xlib was not installed. I installed it and it worked
<amjjawad> balloons: I'm here
<smartboyhw> balloons, 24-hour marathon!?
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> amjjawad, :-)
<amjjawad> Hi
<balloons> senan, ahh, weird it didn't pull it in automatically
<amjjawad> sorry, where were we?
<balloons> but still, I wonder why the speed difference
<balloons> can you confirm it, 100% senan ? Same version of autopilot even?
<balloons> amjjawad, ok, so I was talking with smartboyhw a little about the idea of recruiting more folks
<amjjawad> sure
<smartboyhw> balloons, as I said, 24-hour marathon:P
<smartboyhw> We can kill balloons using that!
<senan> balloons,let me check once again..I'll run it in both and report the result..how do I check the autopilot version
<smartboyhw> \o/
<balloons> senan, autopilot --version
<balloons> senan, send me a mail, or even better mail the ubuntu-quality list with the results.. if they are weird, let's file a bug and see what the autopilot folks have to say
<balloons> and good eye senan !
<amjjawad> balloons: as I said on the UDS meeting, I think as a start, let's send an email about this idea to the mailing list and let's then build a small team and this team will be in charge of this mission :D
<senan> balloons, okay
<amjjawad> does it sound like a good plan?
 * smartboyhw doesn't think we need an explicit team to do this
<smartboyhw> Well, EVERYONE of the QA Team should be promoting
<balloons> amjjawad, yes I think that's a good plan
<amjjawad> Not exactly
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: we need a small team
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, count me in, if you don't mind:)
<amjjawad> in another word, a dedicated team for this mission
 * smartboyhw likes promotion business
<balloons> smartboyhw, the idea would be to coordinate something bigger than anything we could do alone
<amjjawad> you are in before you ask :P
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, oh:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, um, what should we do?
<smartboyhw> Organize QA hackfests everywhere?
<amjjawad> balloons: +1 exactly
<phillw> smartboyhw: you'll get used to it... I also will now doubt be volunteered :P
<amjjawad> Our Motto: All of us are smarter than anyone of us
<phillw> s/now/no/
<smartboyhw> phillw, be volunteered:
<smartboyhw> :P
<amjjawad> phillw: as always, you are in :P
<balloons> smartboyhw, we'll talk about it.. I have some ideas that are bigger than what we've done in the past
<smartboyhw> I thought we are the Chinese government?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> balloons, e.g.?
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, you want to setup a team in Launchpad or?
<amjjawad> let's first see what the responses on the ML ;)
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, sure
<SergioMeneses> sm0x, =/ I'm working
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, =/
<jibel> DanChapman, it shouldn't be difficult to prepare pre-installed disks. For windows I don't have any license, would a vfat formatted disk be enough?
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: how many overall testers you guys have?
<jibel> or maybe there is a way to prepare it so it is recognized as a windows disk
<amjjawad> and I mean 'active' ones
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, huh, 3-4?
<amjjawad> :O
<amjjawad> really?
<amjjawad> :(
<balloons> edubuntu is probably the other smallest group.. the 2 developers do pretty much all of the work, including testing
<amjjawad> then we seriously need to carry on with this idea of brining more testers ... I think if one or two membrs from each flavours will join that small team, that would be prefect
<amjjawad> OMG, this is really not good :(
<amjjawad> Hmmm, those who are willing to join this project of brining more testers need to have Social Networks Accounts and I do know some do hate these areas :(
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: phillw balloons .. I know all of you are there already but others people don't really like google+ nor facebook
<phillw> balloons: we *may* have  a kernel regression with 3.11.0-4 are there many people running it as their day to day installation?
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, I don't have FB, etc
<smartboyhw> balloons, heh, I joined Edubuntu:P
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: but you have a google+ ;)
<amjjawad> no need to have both, one is enough
<phillw> +.-43
<balloons> right.. but having social network accounts everywhere on a personal level isn't a requirement.. so no worries..
<DanChapman> jibel, awesome. well I have plenty of licences from my msdn subscription so thats not an issue.
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, huh, give me Windows 8 ISOs to break:P
<balloons> i will try to send a mail today, or tomorrow.. vUDS takes alot :-)
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: :-D
<amjjawad> balloons: take your time, we are not in hurry :D in fact we are :P
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, LOL
<smartboyhw> True
<amjjawad> but really, take your time
<phillw> amjjawad: yeah, don't forget quality already has fb and g+ areas :)
<amjjawad> how can I? I'm admin on these areas :P
<smartboyhw> Next thing we know, we need Twitter;P
<phillw> indeed... just checking you're still awake :P
<amjjawad> phillw: hahaha :D I am as always :D
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, good to have a chat with you here;)
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: same here :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: the lubuntu twitterers may be willing to help out there. amjjawad knows them, so is best placed to ask them for assistance :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<amjjawad> let me just find the best way to start this so when balloons will send the email, I most likely will have the ideas ready :D
<amjjawad> what I have in mind in this very moment is:
<balloons> remember even if you don't have an account you can still be part of the content creation
<smartboyhw> balloons, ofc
<amjjawad> there will be a dedicated team to find more testers. I guess we agreed about that. Wht will happen is ... first of all, we will start finding more testers within our teams before asking for outside help.
<amjjawad> then, we start looking for help from the outside world and those will be the users of the flavours.
<amjjawad> As I said in the meeting/session, there are lots of replies when you post a call for testing post but very very few who actually jump in and help :(
<amjjawad> so, we need to find a way to solve this :D
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, time
<amjjawad> that is all at the moment
<smartboyhw> Unless you can beat that:P
<amjjawad> oh yes I can
<amjjawad> ask phillw ;0
<amjjawad> ;)
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, huh
<smartboyhw> Nobody beats time
<amjjawad> I can
<balloons> indeed, the response is not consistent.. and ofc sometimes people respond, but don't engage with the rest of the community
<amjjawad> balloons: indeed
<balloons> it's similar to patching a bit of software for yourself and never upstreaming the patch
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: I can not beat it physically but I do have a workaround ;)
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, huh
 * smartboyhw continues to huh 
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: I will explain it later ;)
<phillw> balloons: one thing I do want agreed before saucy is released is the time and dates for the classroom sessions, so that we push these out for people interested as soon as saucy lands.
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, sure
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, BTW are you an Ubuntu Member?
<smartboyhw> phillw, I agree
<amjjawad> not yet
<smartboyhw> Especially summer Classroom sessions get turn down more:(
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, you should
<amjjawad> it is funny I'm on 3 different projects but not yet a member :P
<smartboyhw> You gained enough experience on lubuntu alone
 * smartboyhw can testify for amjjawad 
<phillw> smartboyhw: then update his wiki :P
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: I apprecite that a lot but I believe everything has its time
<amjjawad> phillw: heheh
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, ture
<smartboyhw> *true
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, look at my wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> I am expecting you to exceed this no.
<amjjawad> sorry, no of what?
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, no. of testimonials:)
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: ahhh, I see :D
<smartboyhw> You are much better than me:D
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: NO
<amjjawad> remember, ALL of us are smarter than ANY one of us :D
<amjjawad> there is no one smarter than the other. ALL are smarter than any one ;)
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, heh
<amjjawad> together, we stand, alone, we fail.
<smartboyhw> Yeah, maybe I am smarter than you when it comes to packaging;P
<smartboyhw> Who knows?
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: I am not a dev :D
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, so, that's why ALL of us are smarter than ANY one of us:D
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: indeed :D
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, ah BTW you need to know some of the Ubuntu Release Team people
<phillw> smartboyhw: he and kris love (and are excellent) at social media stuff. amjjawad will drive forward recruitment campaigns :D
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, and I seriously suggest you to come on to IRC on Thursday (beta 1 release day)
<senan> balloons, I ran the terminal test in both..In raring it took 175s and in saucy  it took 603 seconds
<amjjawad> phillw: thank you :D
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: I know, I know, problem is, my hands are full :(
<senan> balloons,http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040716/
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm hoping he comes on tuesday to the lubuntu meeting :D
<balloons> senan, wow, good work.. here I just thought it was slow :-)
<amjjawad> and this mind has so many ideas that I really wish I could shut it down to sleep one night without problems
<smartboyhw> phillw, I hope I can come too actually, but um, timezone problems
<amjjawad> phillw: Ha? meeting? is there a meeting?
<amjjawad> ops
<amjjawad> hahaha
<DanChapman> senan, wow thats extreme slwness, mine can be bit laggy at times. BUt hey somethings definately up with that
<balloons> senan, can you post that as a thread to the ubuntu quality and the autopilot users list to? do you need the addresses for those?
<phillw> usually are... but 20:00 UTC is about the only time Julien can keep clear in his diary for us.
<balloons> it's discussion time :-)
<phillw> 10 pm for him as local time.
<smartboyhw> phillw, it's 11:41 pm here;P
<senan> balloons, how do I do that . I haven't joined any mailing lists
<amjjawad> OMG, speaking of time, I forgot to eat :D
<smartboyhw> senan, oh no
<phillw> smartboyhw: yeah, I know you struggle with the TZ issues, as does jackson !
<amjjawad> oh well, it happens always hehe
<smartboyhw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality
<smartboyhw> senan, go to there and follow the subscribe instruction
<amjjawad> where is Jackson by the way?
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, sleeping
<amjjawad> I see
<smartboyhw> He is in Australia, don't forget
<amjjawad> yeah yeah
<amjjawad> I know
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, you will see him around 20:00 UTC for sure
<phillw> it's already Friday there!
<smartboyhw> phillw, yep
<amjjawad> so, the next Tue is Lubuntu Meeting, phillw ?
<amjjawad> just to double check :D
<phillw> yup
<balloons> senan, https://launchpad.net/~autopilot-users and autopilot-users@lists.launchpad.net
<amjjawad> balloons: by the way, I am a bit shy person too and the proof is, this is the first time I show up on public ... I hope I did not screw up
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, ah, no worries:)
<amjjawad> phillw: I will do my best to atten
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, be confident
<balloons> senan, the ubuntu quality list is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality
<amjjawad> attend*
<balloons> amjjawad, you were a natural actually
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: it was easy coz only balloons was there :P hehe
<amjjawad> it would be harder if more were there
<balloons> I would never have guess it was your first time
<amjjawad> balloons: really? why? :D
<balloons> that session got a bit weird, but it was fine. network issues are no fun
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, LOL
<smartboyhw> balloons, network issues...
<balloons> amjjawad, you were very calm and relaxed
<amjjawad> balloons: I do webcam chat of course with my family but never with a member of Linux Community and that was suppose to be a meeting with many members hahah
<phillw> so was I  for the 1st 4 words!!! Then got stressed as piglet shutdown on me!
<amjjawad> but I am glad this is your feedback :D it is motivating to carry on with these meetings hehe
<amjjawad> phillw: :( too bad it happened to you
<amjjawad> what kind of hardware is that? brand I mean?
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, hahahahahah
<smartboyhw> Um, piglet is phillw's special patent I think
<smartboyhw> his server or some sort
<amjjawad> piglet is phillw's test machine I guess? forgot that :P
 * smartboyhw really has forgotten
<amjjawad> same here :D
<balloons> piglet is the laptop..
<smartboyhw> balloons, ah
<amjjawad> balloons: I will do my best to pop up here more often :D
<smartboyhw> Your memory about phillw is better than me:)
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, at least you should pop up next Thursday, to help testing:)
<balloons> amjjawad, yes, that would be nice to see you pop on irc -)
<amjjawad> it is a laptop, that is for sure :D but is it a testing laptop or main?
<amjjawad> showing up or not, testing now in my blood so I am game whether I show up or not :D hehe
<amjjawad> balloons: thanks :D I will do my best :)
<amjjawad> phillw: I too have heating problems with HP DV6 Pavilion core i5 first generation and 4GM RAM and what is really ironic is .. it is so hot with Linux while it is not with Windows 7 O_o
<phillw> amjjawad: it is both, it is running saucy as the main day to day for smoke testing, then has the VM's to also play with :)
<amjjawad> phillw: I see ... maybe that is why it is over heating? :P
<phillw> amjjawad: possibly an achpi (or what ever order it is spelt in).
<balloons> random question.. do we have a bug filed to fix the manual iso tests to include the new u1 screen?
<amjjawad> phillw: it is really funny that I help to solve others' problems and don't have time to fix mine :D
<phillw> amjjawad: nope, it over heated because I was running chormium with live link to hangout, doing an upgrade, running ffox :D
<phillw> amjjawad: I've still not strippedpiglet down to clean the cooling fan properly :P
<amjjawad> phillw: I blame Chromium :P hehehe
<senan> balloons, can I draft and send a mail to  autopilot-users@lists.launchpad.net from my gmail ?
<phillw> I blame me for not noticing the temperature indicator going into the 90's :/
<amjjawad> 90C degree???
<phillw> yup!
<amjjawad> O_o
<smartboyhw> phillw, ew
<amjjawad> mine is 60-70 but never 90
<amjjawad> cleaning the fan did change nothing for me
<amjjawad> next time, I will never buy HP
<amjjawad> I am actually dying to get IBM Thinkpad which is the professional or business laptop and that makes it heavy duty. My laptops are not good quality :( except my testing laptop, it is better than the HP one.
<amjjawad> my testing laptop is ASUS
<smartboyhw> I think I can get up to 80
<amjjawad> thankfully, I have never seen 80 yet
<phillw> amjjawad: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122808&p=12544969#post12544969 (and that entire thread for more back ground).
<amjjawad> I have had a thread about my issue if I remember correctly
<amjjawad> let me try to find it ...
<amjjawad> phillw: found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062060
<amjjawad> phillw: but I will have a look at your link after I eat because I can hear my stomach starts singing :D
<amjjawad> So, smartboyhw phillw and balloons ... it was a great pleasure talking to you and everyone else ... hope to catch up with you soon :)
<smartboyhw> amjjawad, sure, I need to sleep now:P
<amjjawad> smartboyhw: sleep well, my friend .. good night :)
<amjjawad> cya everyone
<senan> How do I post something to quality mailing list ?  sent and email to ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<smartboyhw> senan, yep
<senan> balloons asked me to start a thread in both quality and autopilot users..
<senan> So I need to draft two separate mails and send ?
<balloons> senan, you can send to both at the same time
<balloons> or senan you can just mail ubuntu-quality if you wih
<balloons> *wish
<senan> balloons, I've sent an email to ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com
<senan> Is that enough ?
<senan> balloons, Sent to both..I have no idea about this thats why.. sorry :(
<balloons> senan, that should work.. thanks again! we'll see what thomi and the other autopilot devs have to say about it
<knome> balloons, sorry, couldn't attend today.
<balloons> knome, no worries
<senan> balloons, I should say thanks..I learned many things.. thank you very much :)
<DanChapman> senan It would appear I am having the same problem. running -vv shows a dbus error could not get PID and then it looks like it finally forces the execution of the test. balloons I will file a bug for this
<senan> DanChapman : OK Dan
<senan> Going to sleep..Good night everyone :-)
<DanChapman> senan good night :-)
<phillw> balloons: I can't remember if you voted last time, but the  lubuntu wallpaper competition is open. vote at http://picomp.it/contest/results/1178/lubuntu-13-10-community-wallpaper-contest/ (same goes for anyone who ever uses lubunu)
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh, so a dbus error could be the cause of the slowness
<elfy> balloons: not going to have to time to listen/watch the session for flavours qa - main question for me atm is 'was there much about autopilot for flavours in it?'
<elfy> at least until the weekend
<DanChapman> balloons: it looks that way  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041013/
<DanChapman> elfy there was indeed.
<elfy> k - I'll make the effort at the weekend to listen to it ...
<DanChapman> elfy, :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: if it was all manual testcases I'd probably not - I've had it up to 'here' with manual testcases :p
<DanChapman> elfy i bet you have!! you got alot of them done though :-D. wanna try your hand at autopilot next? ;-p
<elfy> DanChapman: fraid not - I don't code ;)
<phillw> elfy: I did thank you on the IRC link for your work for lubuntu :)
<DanChapman> elfy, :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: I'd need to sort a rudimentary knowledge of python first - and that's been on my list for years ;)
<elfy> phillw: thanks - but I'm sure you'd do the same for me - so wasn't really needed :)
<elfy> I'll look at the irc logs today - because by the time sat comes I'll forget that bit :D
<elfy> not much talking going on via irc for that session then - you can tell I wasn't there ...
<elfy> uds is hard for people with no access to cams/mics
<phillw> elfy: the ether-pad has more detail than the IRC has :) http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-community-1308-quality-flavors
<elfy> read that phillw :)
<elfy> I don't agree with at least one point ...
<elfy> balloons: the pad for the QA session today that I missed - got a few niggles with things written on it - is that going ot be a blueprint in time - if it is can I add some notes to it?
<balloons> elfy, yes it will go into the blueprint
<balloons> and yes, add notes :-)
<elfy> k - just making sure - was really not happy I couldn't be there today - but real life does that ...
<phillw> elfy: re: documenting... There's an old saying... If you want it doing correctly, do it yourself :P
<elfy> phillw: you watching me type ... :p
<phillw> add it as a work item for yourself. Jobs get done as people have time. If it's wiki based I'm happy to help out :)
<elfy> not if it's needed quickly - I have other things to work on as well
<elfy> phillw: lubuntu uses a few of the same apps as us doesn't it?
<phillw> elfy: it does, I have already linked those in :D
<phillw> although I must make the time to ensure I've not missed any :)
<elfy> phillw: I'm talking about sorting out the introspectable apps
<phillw> balloons: you have an email arriving, it is not urgent, just a follow up on vUDS for < 18 year olds.
<phillw> elfy: I've not got that far yet!
<elfy> basically I'll work though the xubuntu ones over the weekend - so don't worry about your's if they are common to us bothe
<knome> i'll expand the pad later today when wife has gone sleeping
<knome> now, bbl
<phillw> elfy: that's be great. As I said on IRC, it is a push for us in 14.04 for this; 13.10 was more about laying the foundations. lubuntu were not going to have 13.10 release until we found out that the life of 13.04 had been shortened to 9 months!
<elfy> cya knome
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got a couple of minutes ?
<elfy> phillw: pretty sure I did a bunch of what works what doesn't a couple of months ago actually
<elfy> balloons: trying autopilot vis from the pad gets me an error message - usage: autopilot [-h] [-v] {run,list,launch} ... autopilot: error: argument mode: invalid choice: 'vis' (choose from 'run', 'list', 'launch')
<elfy> DanChapman might know the answer to that ...
<elfy> phillw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/AutopilotTesting
<DanChapman> elfy sorry was eating dinner. Just reading back through
<phillw> elfy: food time here... bbl
<elfy> DanChapman: it's just the question directly above where you get pinged
<balloons> Letozaf_, go ahead
<balloons> elfy, autopilot vis is used with autopilot launch
<balloons> what do you mean exactly elfy ?
<DanChapman> elfy you need to install python-autopilot-vis it looks like its not installed
<elfy> balloons: followed someone's instruction from the pad - it failed
<elfy> DanChapman: probably that
<DanChapman> balloons: thats twice today a package was missing :-S
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have some problems (someone might have put a curse on me :) ) I am loked out from launchpad account
<DanChapman> elfy it normally gets pulled in when installing python-autopilot
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry locked out
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wrote a mail so to fix it but looks like it-s taking long
<elfy> DanChapman: installing it
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I am not able to do anything plus my notebook is broken
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the notebook I am trying to find another one to work on
<elfy> DanChapman: ok that launched - so now in the new window "check it says root in the dropdown at the top"
<Letozaf_> balloons, the problem is the launchpad account
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope I fix the problems and get back to work
<elfy> so if the dropdown isn't there - that's not going to work with autopilot? which is odd because I thought there was an abiword test already
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I cannot subscribe bugs for doing work on ubuntu rssreader ect.
<elfy> DanChapman: ^^
<DanChapman> elfy yes thats all thats needed to determine we can introspect it
<elfy> got a whole bunch of errors in terminals
<DanChapman> elfy just installing abiword to take a look :-)
<elfy> I'll screenshot it all - easiest
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, your locked out of your launchpad account, hm
<Letozaf_> balloons, my yubikey broke and I had just changed ROM on my phones
<DanChapman> elfy http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041258/ should look like this
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I have nothing left for 2 factor autenthication
<Letozaf_> balloons, what a mess :(
<elfy> DanChapman: http://imagebin.org/269141
<Letozaf_> balloons, I sent a mail to isd-support@canonical.com for fixing but it is taking long
<balloons> Letozaf_, when did you send the mail along?
<DanChapman> elfy, thats a perfect screenshot, i am filing a bug for that today, there seems to be a dbus error at the moment causing slow loading tests. Can i include you shot in the bug report. paste of the terminal would be good aswell :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, on the 25th of August the first and one yesterday and one just a fiew minutes ago
<DanChapman> elfy on a good note though abiword is introsepctable.
<elfy> DanChapman: I thought it was
<elfy> yep - feel free to include it
<DanChapman> elfy cheers
<elfy> DanChapman: I did start doing some work on what worked with autopilot a while back - needs me to recheck it but it at least got started - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/AutopilotTesting
<elfy> DanChapman: when you do the bug can you subscribe me to it - elfy is lp name too
<DanChapman> elfy thats awesome!! I didn't know you had done a list already :-) Yes no problem will subscribe you, if i remember right there's also a xubuntu tag which i'll add aswell :-)
<elfy> k
<elfy> DanChapman:  it might actually be better if someone more at one with autopilot to doublecheck what I did ... if they had time ;)
<DanChapman> elfy, no problem I will give them a once over. The list of apps is a godsend  anyway so thanks :-)
<elfy> that would be really appreciated :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, do you have an assigned ticket number or anything?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes Canonical ISD Support #37614.
<Letozaf_> balloons, actually I sent two emails so I also have this one: Canonical ISD Support #37573
<Letozaf_> balloons, so not sure witch one they kept of the two
<knome> commented on the pad
<elfy> knome: +1 to that - I too am confident in the payoff
<phillw> elfy: what do you think the easier way is? Can I add in a column for lubuntu so that we can cross-check which are common to both of our flavours?
<phillw> DanChapman: also your thoughts on this, please.
<elfy> phillw: alternatively maybe a new wiki that has space for any flavour who wants to use it
<phillw> elfy: I can do that :D It was something myself and balloons did discuss in the past. A master table of applications and then a column for each flavour as to if they use them, or not.
<phillw> once a test case works, it will be flavour agnostinc.
<elfy> yep
<elfy> maybe a master list would be useful - with a checkbox - maybe using a letter to signify a flavour with a link at the bottom to specific flavour info
<phillw> I'll get a test page set up tonight. Then people can comment on it / edit it before it goes live.
<elfy> ok
<DanChapman> phillw, elfy a single page for any flavour sounds like a good idea. :-)
<phillw> DanChapman: I'll get a page created tonight.
<balloons> I guess we can talk here about it thomi as DanChapman has a paste showing the dbus error. DanChapman did you file a bug?
<thomi> link me the paste?
<balloons> thomi, ahh found it finally, heh http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041013/
<DanChapman> balloons: screenshot from elfy aswell trying to launch abiword
<phillw> balloons: DanChapman 1st draft is up. Elfy has sanity checked it for my idea of how it should look. I'll crack on with getting the Xu and Lu bits filled in shortly. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/AutopilotTesting can you both have a look and ensure it is what you envisioned and for DanChapman will this format be of use to you?
<DanChapman> balloons: forgot the link lol http://imagebin.org/269141
<balloons> ok well, thomi DanChapman let's file a bug and follow up with senan on the list I think'
<phillw> DanChapman: for "works", if not a 'Y' then I suggest either something like [1], [2], [3] which will be explained at the bottom of the table? along the lines of *, **, *** that exists in the xubuntu page that I've based the idea off.
<DanChapman> phillw: yeah looks good to me and applications can be easily added as required
<phillw> okies, I'll crack on, then let all the teams know of its existence :)
<DanChapman> balloons can i file it in the morning. My other half is biting my ear about dinner :-S
<phillw> food wins everytime :)
<balloons> no worries, I'll file the bug then
<DanChapman> see you all tomorrow folks :-) balloons thanks
<balloons> ty for rooting the issue out
<thomi> balloons: so... that might actually be fine
<thomi> there's a few messages in that that look like failures but actually aren't
<thomi> balloons: I don't see a test failure in there, so...
<balloons> thomi, filing the bug showing the time difference, and we'll start digging
<thomi> balloons: ok, so the problem is just that it's slower? but everything still works?
<balloons> thomi, yes.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041717
<thomi> balloons: wow, that' smuch slower
<thomi> it shouldn't be that bad
<balloons> I'll file the bug but I can't confirm it today
<phillw> knome: could you PM me elfy's email address please? Thanks.
<phillw> or email it to phillw@ubuntu.com
<phillw> forestpiskie: grab the Lubuntu.gnumeric spread sheet from http://phillw.net/temp/ I've used the file-names from /usr/share/applications in my 13.10 installation to get most of the ones I recognise as being candidates. Please add any others on, re-sort it and email it back to me on phillw@ubuntu.com
<Noskcaj_> Where are the blueprints for UDS? I won't be able to attend due to age and timezonr
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-30
<smartboyhw> Good morning Noskcaj
<phillw> smartboyhw: did you get my email?
<smartboyhw> phillw, yep, thanks
<smartboyhw> Sure, use it for "commercial" promotion purposes
<smartboyhw> I will lawsuit Google if that happens:P
<phillw> you-tube has adverts
<phillw> smartboyhw: is you or Jackson keeping test-drive in the eye?
<smartboyhw> phillw, it's Noskcaj, I've been mostly busy on packaging and documentation.
<smartboyhw> phillw, you want to fix a bug?:P
<phillw> okies. I'll catch up with him over the w/end. smartboyhw nope.... just want to run something by the test-drive team that may seem a bit scary :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh? What is that:P
<phillw> I will have a chat with Jackson and allow the thought to go 'up-stream'.
<smartboyhw> phillw, um, technically, Jackson IS the upstream
<phillw> smartboyhw: which is why I need to have a chat with him about it.
<smartboyhw> phillw, actually, this Noskcaj is not active, I'm fetching Noskcaj_ from #ubuntu-motu
<smartboyhw> phillw, ^ fetched him
<Noskcaj_> hey phillw
<smartboyhw> phillw, DON'T SLEEP YET (I know you are nocturnal but)
<phillw> Noskcaj_ can you pop over to ##phillw ?
<elfy> phillw: on it's way back to you
 * smartboyhw thinks both elfy and phillw are nocturnal...
<elfy> had 6 hours sleep ... probably not enough ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy, challenge: Find my name at http://spc.edu.hk/upload_files/editor_image/Classlist_2013-2014.pdf ;P
<smartboyhw> (To wake elfy up)
<elfy> I don't need waking up thanks
<phillw> elfy: I'll remove the 2nd instances of Evice, Gimp, Pidgin and Transmission :P Once I've had some sleep I'll get to work on the initial database :)
<elfy> you do that ...
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm nocturnal, comes of the vampire bite I had when I was younger :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :O
<phillw> yet, I LOVE garlic :D
<elfy> mmm food
<phillw> humans, slowly marinaded in a tomato and garlic sauce... and it's quite ecologically sound as harvesting them is sustainable :D
<phillw> 1 down, only 6,999,999,999 to go... drat.. they're breeding faster than I can eat them!
<phillw> elfy: is there only the active flavours listed on http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds who are using package manager for to base the Auto Pilot cases upon?
<elfy> I don't understand what you mean
<elfy> afaik - those are the only flavours who've done anything
<phillw> no kubuntu / ubuntu studio etc. etc.
<smartboyhw> phillw, we don't even have any HR to deal with Autopilot
<smartboyhw> Continuous development itself is already a big burden for us
<elfy> try asking your userbase
<smartboyhw> elfy, we don't even have time to deal with a detailed plan
<smartboyhw> We are just volunteers after all
<elfy> and we're not?
<TheDrums> elfy: I want at least half what you get.
<elfy> here you go
<elfy> gave you all of it:)
<TheDrums> Hrm, I only feel more cynical...
<elfy> sorry :(
<elfy> I'll have some back
<smartboyhw> balloons, you're still awake?
<pitti> bonjour jibel, c,a va?
<pitti> erk, my compose key got broken
<jibel> Bonjour pitti ! Ça va bien et toi ?
<pitti> jibel: oui, sauf mon clef de "compose" :)
<pitti> jibel: ISTR that you set up a jenkins job for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/trunk the other day, right?
<jibel> this is not critical :)
<jibel> pitti, right, I usually add new applications manually
<pitti> jibel: what's the job name for this?
<pitti> jibel: and which kind of environment they run in, otto?
<pitti> i. e. full desktop?
<jibel> pitti, it could be automated but that's just my paranoia to know what's happening on our systems :)
<jibel> pitti, they run on a full desktop on hardware
<phillw> pitti: / jibel either of you permitted to kick off a respin?
<pitti> jibel: ah, do we have an example? (I just want to point to it from a blog entry)
<pitti> phillw: of an iso? I think technically I could still do it, but I haven't done it in years so I'd rather not
<pitti> things have changed a lot since then
<pitti> phillw: better to ask in #ubuntu-release
<jibel> pitti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-ubuntu-applications/
<smartboyhw> phillw, why you need a respin?
<pitti> jibel: they run on a daily live? in otto?
<knome> mhall119, balloons: please do not add "ubuntu core apps test writers" into the "music app developers team", that creates a *lot* of unwanted email
<phillw> pitti: I'm awaiting a soul on there the correct a minor goof up by  the ubuntu-kylin team ( smartboyhw)
<jibel> pitti, correct, and they run only on intel ATM, as we disabled ATI due to problems with the opesource drivers
<pitti> jibel: ah, apparently otto according to the log
<knome> mhall119, balloons: (ubuntu testcase admins are part of the former group)
<pitti> jibel: splendid, merci!
<jibel> pitti, but I think I should add nvidia
<pitti> jibel: I want to blog how to run autopilot tests in autopkgtest
<jibel> this way we'd have 1 OSS driver and 1 proprietary driver
<pitti> and point to that as well (both make sense)
<jibel> pitti, great
<jibel> pitti, running them in autopkgtest means installing a full desktop environment inside the testbed which takes a while or you use another approach?
<jibel> or just a base VM with a preinstalled desktop env
<pitti> jibel: no, I just use xvfb and install that single package
<pitti> jibel: so, no desktop interaction etc.
<pitti> jibel: it doesn't replace your jobs
<jibel> ah okay
<pitti> but it's nice to check for missing dependencies and blocking new dependencies which break stuff
<jibel> agreed
<pitti> jibel: so it doesn't make sense (or even work) for something like unity, but evince or shotwell (no 3D etc.) work quite nicely
<smartboyhw> phillw, you want me to explain?
<phillw> not after 36 hours without sleep... read my last comment on -release... I knew it would be the usual fcuk up!
<smartboyhw> !language | phillw
<ubot5> phillw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<phillw> smartboyhw: please note how I used the company name French Connection UK ?
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Connection_(clothing)
<phillw> so, I'm unsure as if you got it wrong?
<smartboyhw> phillw, which, doesn't make sense in the sentence;P
<phillw> smartboyhw: their clothes are over priced and of poor quality... :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, FFe(s) are filed against seperate packages, not at seperate flavours, to simplify
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, and they are famous for having a logo that reads what you though phill said
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, WHAT?
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, next time, join https://season.kde.org/?q=program_home&prg=26 :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, include Kubuntu on your PPC call on Mon please?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, if you are here, ping
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, what's that about?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, Ubuntu SDK Autopilot emulator blocking my bug-fixing code into ubuntu-rssreader-app
<smartboyhw> or do you mean the SoK?
<Noskcaj> second one
<phillw> smartboyhw: I've already been asked to include kubuntu in the PPC call.
<smartboyhw> phillw, well, it's because Riddell further consulted me
<phillw> smartboyhw: no, it is because ScottK asked me.
<smartboyhw> phillw, heh
<phillw> do try to keep up with things :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, not exactly
<smartboyhw> <Riddell> 23:21 < phillw> Riddell: does kubuntu have ppc tester(s) yet, if not - would you like me include kubuntu in the call for PPC  testers on Monday?
<smartboyhw> <Riddell> smartboyhw: did your consultation come up with an answer about ppc?
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> Riddell, probably, um, yep: I have faced too much opposition, I can't cancel:P
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> Riddell, I will tell phillw our decision:P
<smartboyhw> <smartboyhw> Riddell, ACK Bug #1218736 for me?
<smartboyhw> <Riddell> smartboyhw: same old story
<ubot5> bug 1218736 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "[FFe]Please update oxygen-gtk3 to 1.2.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218736
<smartboyhw> (That is just 5 minutes ago)
<smartboyhw> So, it's Riddell's fault for asking;P
<phillw> indeed not, nor is it ScottK's fault for saying "go for it".
<phillw> that was all I required :)
<phillw> there's a new working kernel out there now. Beta 1 is actually it's 1st real try. (for all of us, on all flavours)
<smartboyhw> phillw, I don't know if it's updated for linux-lowlatency (which is what Ubuntu Studio uses)
<phillw> it's got the odd little niggle... un needed warnings, crashes when not expected... apart from that, it seems fine :D
<phillw> ubuntu-studio do not have a ppc version, although years ago that would have been the default hardware for studio stuff :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, the first time we started, we only have i386:P
<smartboyhw> Then amd64 and i386 ever on
<phillw> smartboyhw: very easy to check... uname -a   If it starts 3.11.0 then you have the new kernel build.
<smartboyhw> phillw, the problem: I am NOT on Studio:P
<smartboyhw> And I checked, it comes with 3.11.0
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, to answer: it is a project where we get to work on certain aspects of KDE to make it better
<phillw> then you have the new kernel 3.11.0-4 is the latest one
<smartboyhw> Mostly it's coding, but my project is about doc
<smartboyhw> phillw, which we don't;P
<smartboyhw> We only have -2 I think
<smartboyhw> phillw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lowlatency/3.11.0-2.1
<phillw> smartboyhw: then go and play up on the kernel channel demanding that they sort it out! (Actually, don't) :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, What is the issue with VirtualBox? I assume it should be done as a quilt patch so the rest of testdrive isn't crippled
<smartboyhw> phillw, no of course;P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: hey whats up?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've asked you to check it out. On my system, a new kernel has Vb uninstall itself from the out going kernel (5 mins of high CPU usage), then install itself into the new kernel (5 mins of high cpu time).
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, will do
<phillw> Noskcaj: it may be a fight between it and virt-manager, as the guy from kernel said.. he only loads it to check it doesn't crash... he'd never dream of actually using it :D
<Noskcaj> So far everything is working for me
<Noskcaj> maybe i'm not on the new kernal
<phillw> I hit it when I went from -2 to -3 and again today when I went from -3 to -4
<Noskcaj> phillw, I'm on the latest, maybe i need to restart first?
<phillw> I only see it when the new kernel is arriving.
<Noskcaj> ok, i missed that then
<phillw> I'll keep the back track next time, but kernel team will not even look at it. It is not F/OSS, they have no control over bug reporting etc.
<phillw> hence my suggestion of dropping it and just using KVM, which they will suuport :)
<phillw> makes for less confusing classroom sessions also ;)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, um, I submitted some code to Ubuntu RSSReader app, and now autopilot sdk emulator is failing me
<phillw> smartboyhw: and that is the final request to -release for someone to kick off the ubuntukylin isos for respin. If no one does it, it will have to await the cron job kicking in.
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: I think I had an email about that. will go take a look for you
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/96
<Noskcaj> phillw, My plan of action: Remove parallels in a new release, once that is out, make a quilt patch for removing Vbox (we don't want to cripple testdrive on stuff with the working kernal
<Noskcaj> )
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, why do you need a patch?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I'd rather testdrive kept Vbox, as it's not just used on ubuntu 13.10, plus it make re-activation of Vbox easier
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, so,  we don't need it, right?
<Noskcaj> Ubuntu 13.10 doesn't, everything else should keep it
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, we have options to let people choose which virtualization software they want
<smartboyhw> And KernelFreeze is quite far away
<smartboyhw> Who says that by KernelFreeze it might have been better?
<phillw> Noskcaj: and a new version of test drive has about a less than zero chance of being SRU'd :D
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> phillw, as long as it is a bugfix:P
<phillw> deal with what is going into 14.04 not was in 13.04
<phillw> smartboyhw: there is no need for a bug fix looking backwards. and the issue I see may only affect my set of hardware.. but affect it, it does.
<smartboyhw> phillw, well, what if users want Virtualbox/
<smartboyhw> ?
<phillw> smartboyhw: it is not supported by ubuntu is the simple answer. If you have a problem, don't ask us.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Then either you are going to kill Virtualbox forever, or just don't kill it
<smartboyhw> Patches, not a good idea
<Noskcaj> ok
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: hmmm does it run fine locally? Im just installing the sdk and testing it. But I'm not convinced its the emulators at the moment
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, no, it doesn't run fine here too
<smartboyhw> But I can't decipher the code to make any sense out of it
<smartboyhw> (nor did dpm)
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: lol no probs i'll have a good look :-)
<phillw> smartboyhw: was it maclin who was asking about u-kylin?
<phillw> I've done a reboot so have lost my older scroll back to archive
<smartboyhw> phillw, yep
<maclin> phillw, yep, the new building of ubuntukylin will be done at 22:14 UTC today?
<phillw> maclin: your request for a respin should have been done, colin watson is looking into why it failed.
<maclin> phillw, i got it, thanks! Is there anything we can do for that?
<phillw> maclin: "Oh, cdimage tried to rebuild, the build failed, it marked the rebuild as Built in the iso.qa database when the build ended, but it never published a new version (since it failed) so it effectively looks stuck" I'm just trying to get human version of that error message out of a developer....
<smartboyhw> phillw, heh, cjwatson said not to copy;P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: i'm having problems installing the emulator, un-met dependencies but will not install them
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, huh!?
<smartboyhw> What's the problem?
<phillw> smartboyhw: read the apology before you go copying and pasting. Thanks.
<smartboyhw> phillw, ofc
<DanChapman> cant get ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot to install
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, huh!?
 * smartboyhw just installed that yesterday
<DanChapman> let me reboot into raring. brb
<phillw> maclin: they are now rebuilding
<maclin> phillw, thanks
<phillw> maclin: the i386 will build twice, as it had 2 requests against it. Further investigation will be carried out into why it did not work.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: no luck still on raring, will look into it further, seems a dep issue with ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, oh
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, paste me the problem
<smartboyhw> (Using paste.u.c ofc)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, If you want to check the parallels-less version of testdrive, it's at lp:~noskcaj/testdrive/parallels
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I don't want to check, it's your project:)
<Noskcaj> ok, then, read "review"
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, paste me the link plz
<smartboyhw> I mean, URL
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/testdrive/parallels/+merge/183111
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, BTW, in debian/changelog it's LP: #(bug no.)
<Noskcaj> ok, fixing now
<smartboyhw> ACK from me
<smartboyhw> balloons, pinf
<smartboyhw> *ping:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, pong
<smartboyhw> balloons, first up: Ubuntu SDK autopilot emulator is failing my code changes in rss reader
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-lp-1215542/+merge/182875
<balloons> smartboyhw, the emulator is failing your code changes? that doesn't make sense
<smartboyhw> balloons, see above (or if you can make up why is it wrong)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh, that's the jenkins gate review process
<smartboyhw> balloons, can you tell me why it is failing then? dpm can't work it out
<balloons> you need to specify a commit message
<balloons> as it says
<smartboyhw> balloons, specified
<balloons> yes, so perhaps you fixed that
<balloons> the other piece is the test seems to be failing now
<smartboyhw> But can't relaunch it
<balloons> which is funny perhaps
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes
<balloons> anywho, I'll relaunch it
<mhall119> balloons: did you see knome's comments about the test writers team?
<balloons> mhall119, ohh, I didn't realize the email churn would happen
<balloons> I'll remove it
<smartboyhw> balloons, it would:)
<balloons> well, no one is going to want to be on the team, hah!
<smartboyhw> balloons, BTW, are you going to send out the promotion e-mail today?
<balloons> one thing at a time
<smartboyhw> balloons, what's the first thing?
<balloons> it's a long weekend for everyone in the states
<smartboyhw> balloons, BOO
<balloons> and weekend for europe and asia, I don't expect to be overwhelmed immeadiately :-p
<balloons> we'll try and start the thread and see what happens
<balloons> knome, you should be all set. For anyone else who doesn't want to be on the team, just ping
 * smartboyhw wants to be on the team
<smartboyhw> Where's amjjawad?
<smartboyhw> :P
<DanChapman> balloons: hey o/
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: sorry had to dash out before. did you get it sorted?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, no. Waiting for balloons to restart the build
<DanChapman> balloons: nice update to the gtk emulator appearing today, its building now i think. Selecting items in a treeview by there label value :-D
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: ah ok :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes and I'm failing miserably
<smartboyhw> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dinko-metalac/sudoku-app/convergence-rework/+merge/182860 is failing too
<balloons> we can force it to restart if we have to, but :-(
<smartboyhw> So, you'd better check out happened
<smartboyhw> Since I have a hunch it is the SDK emulator
<balloons> lol, I doubt it
<smartboyhw> balloons, what do you think it is then?
<smartboyhw> Two merges, seperate application, same test failing
<balloons> separate issues
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah, that's quite a splendid fail:P
<balloons> ok smartboyhw it's rebuilding
<balloons> now that we can do that, we should be able to tackle whatever issues it is finding
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/
<balloons> DanChapman, on yesterday if you can help confirm or deny what senan was seeing that would be helpful. I tried a little on my box, but I'll have to run it again
<DanChapman> balloons: yep can do :-) I'll just find the bug link you sent to the list
<balloons> ty :-)
<balloons> I wonder if it's only terminal for instance, or if every test is that way
<DanChapman> balloons: Its also slow on raring for me
<balloons> I have to finish setting up the raring box here, it was giving me troubles with bzr yesterday
<DanChapman> balloons all tests seem it today :-S
<smartboyhw> balloons, this one seems simliar to mine problems http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/99/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_calendar/TestMainView/test_new_event_with_mouse_/
<balloons> well if that happens we're going to end up pulling his exact versions or asking him to repeat
<balloons> this build is taking so long
<smartboyhw> balloons, GRUMBLE http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/101
<balloons> smartboyhw, I see it. So it was as I suspected
<balloons> one of the autopilot tests is failing which has nothing to do with your commit, but
<smartboyhw> balloons, but?
<balloons> but your stuck because of it
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes, exactly, dpm said either the tests need to pass or disabled
<smartboyhw> Which, we don't want the second option to happen
<balloons> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3847/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/321431/
<smartboyhw> OK
 * smartboyhw can't understand Python tracebacks;P
<balloons> yes but someone 7 hours ago merged just fine
<balloons> I don't understand why it's magically failing
<smartboyhw> balloons, -.-
<balloons> I'm going to do a trunk build and see if it fails
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/103/?
<smartboyhw> balloons, let's see
<balloons> yep, fails same way as expected
<smartboyhw> balloons, uh hum
<smartboyhw> So, autopilot fail:(
<balloons> smartboyhw, your merge isn't approved at any rate
<smartboyhw> balloons, why?
<balloons> no one has said approve it
<smartboyhw> balloons, well, I and dpm are hold up by that
<balloons> dpm let a needs info review
<balloons> *left
<smartboyhw> balloons, I fixed that already
<smartboyhw> But we are now stuck at that point
<balloons> right, but the status is not set to approved
<balloons> no one approved it, jenkins won't merge until someone does no matter what
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok so time to test the changes to see if they run
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/105
<balloons> elopio, anything going on with ubuntu-ui-toolkit today you know of?
<balloons> things are acting a bit funny
<elopio> balloons: I know nothing.
<elopio> and for the first time, it's not likely to be my fault :) I haven't touched it for a while.
<balloons> elopio, ok, just double checking to make sure.. I'm assuming archive churn is the issue
<balloons> yea, bother, a new version landed and must not have gone through all the archives yet :-(
<smartboyhw> balloons, I think you are in a bad mood today, cheer up
<balloons> smartboyhw, I do love your forceful coercion .. You are X, stop being X
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
 * smartboyhw likes forcing others into some sort of emotional state:p
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hey
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks for helping for my 2fa problem
<balloons> Letozaf_, all working now?
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just logged on to launchpad but everything looks fine for now
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will work this evening and see if I have problems
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will take a look at the rssreader test, is it complete now ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, balloons I mean in the parts we were working on
<balloons> Letozaf_, it works on my box now, but I think it will still fail in the lab
<balloons> the issue was an application one where the keyboard was blocking things
<balloons> so not a test issue
<balloons> I would continue writing new tests at this point
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am running the test on my notebook now..
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will write some new tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, I added a new ssh key on launchpad for the other notebook I am using and everything seems to work fine :) (fiew)
<balloons> heh.. ya, just try and get 2 devices working so you have a backup
<balloons> I use the google auth and yubikey
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah I will
<Letozaf_> balloons, done for one phone, now the other :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine now I have two device in
#ubuntu-quality 2013-08-31
<phillw> balloons: have you had a chance to look at the spread sheet yet?
<phillw> xnox: I spend my life confused as to how these various freezes work :)
<cjohnston> normally they have to reach 0* first...
<smartboyhw> Good morning phillw
<phillw> hi smartboyhw... just keeping my hand in on irc support on #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, phillw good night
<phillw> SergioMeneses: g'nite :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, g'nite
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> btw how was the uds?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ask phillw ;P
<SergioMeneses> I will work on Lubuntu docs this weekend
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, great to hear that:)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: you do have some work queued up. catch up with you over the weekend :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, it is almost done
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-25
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<dkessel> Guten Morgen :)
<elfy> dkessel: morning :)
<elfy> balloons: when you're about I've synced that testcase for xubuntu minimal - testcase 1655
<elfy> using netboot image
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-26
<balloons> I saw elfy :-)
<elfy> you saw a wild elfy ? hard luck there :p
<dkessel> i heard elfy 's live in Iceland
<slickymasterWork> nah dkessel, elfy needs the woods
<balloons> elfy, is xubuntu invovled in beta 1?
<knome> balloons, yes
<balloons> ty ty
<elfy> balloons: will be if we get an image to build :)
<balloons> I sent out the call to the list, I just didn't want to put foot in mouth saying xubuntu was in
<elfy> :)
<elfy> thanks balloons
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: there's a small review to do here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1361750-textfield_logs/+merge/232262
<om26er> elopio, I'll do
<elopio> om26er: thanks man.
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I installed Ubuntu phone 1409 RTM in Italian, but not everything is translated in Italian
<Letozaf_> balloons, I first saw that Italian was translated 100% and now 95%
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, the stats I don't think show everything well.. plus some parts may be missing from some apps that aren't being show in the stats
<balloons> the point is, you have to install it and see what's missing :-)
<knome> ..and there can very well be cached stuff and new strings.
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok, that 100% made me think of a bug :P
<balloons> methinks knome might know more about this than he is letting on
<knome> of course. :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-27
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey dkessel, wie gehts?
<elfy> morning pitti dkessel
<pitti> hey elfy
<dkessel> hey elfy
<Nothing_Much> Hey guys, I'm still looking for the Ubuntu Touch iso from the RTM thing
<Nothing_Much> It doesn't show up here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/321/builds
<Nothing_Much> Uh.. the i386 or amd64 version of the build
<balloons> it's a phone image
<Nothing_Much> balloons: Oh that one's the phone image? I thought there was one to test out the apps in an i386 VM of Ubuntu Touch.
<balloons> Nothing_Much, you can create an x86 emulator that uses the image
<Nothing_Much> uh..
<balloons> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<Nothing_Much> oh, I didn't see that before
<balloons> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is the channel
<Nothing_Much> right, and from what I've seen, the channels also have the products down at the bottom
<elfy> balloons: hi - wasn't about much yesterday, not enough to be thinking straight anyway, I am now - did "balloons> I saw elfy :-)" mean you'd seen the xubuntu minimal testcase - and can I leave it in your capable hands to get that on a tracker for us once beta is all done and dusted?
<balloons> I meant I saw https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1360353/+merge/232053
<elfy> balloons: oh - that all got merged and synced ready for you to work magic :p
<balloons> what was it synced as? it has no id
<elfy> balloons: it's 1655
<elfy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/image/1655_Xubuntu_Minimal
<balloons> that should be commited
<balloons> but ok
<balloons> nvm, I see it
<Nothing_Much> Howdy deepubuntu
<deepubuntu> good Nothing_Much
<deepubuntu> testing bugzilla
<deepubuntu> I think I have found  a bug
<Nothing_Much> Cool, what bug?
<elfy> deepubuntu: good :)
<deepubuntu> elfy: :D
<elfy> better to find them and report them than not :)
<deepubuntu> Yes but I want to confirem it again :d
<deepubuntu> *confirm
<elfy> yep - always useful :)
<deepubuntu> :D
<elfy> then hope someone else see's the same thing ;)
<Nothing_Much> Where do I post bugs for packages on Ubuntu Touch?\
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugReporting
<deepubuntu> Nothing_Much: http://1drv.ms/VQFaEU here is the link
<deepubuntu> for the images
<deepubuntu> sorry didn't saw you message previously asking for which bug :D
<Nothing_Much> Ah shoot, wait, I meant packages on the emulator.
<Nothing_Much> from the ubuntu-emulator
<elopio> pitti, balloons: have you been able to call autopilot's launch_upstart_application with autopkgtests ?
<elopio> I don't know how to get it to work on the toolkti.
<Nothing_Much> deepubuntu: Those look like Fx bugs thou-
<deepubuntu> but they are on ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> Whoops, netsplits
<Nothing_Much> deepubuntu: Did those bugs happen on other distros or something? I'd recommend reporting those to Mozilla first to see if there's something wrong with that plugin there
<deepubuntu> but I have a pre-installed bugzilla and I don't have any bugzilla add-on
<Nothing_Much> Oh, bugzilla for which product?
<deepubuntu> well I think I should report it to mozilla firest
<deepubuntu> *first
<deepubuntu> but what I found is that the other OS is not reporting the same issue
<Nothing_Much> Oh? Well, report it anyways to Mozilla
<deepubuntu> okay Nothing_Much
<deepubuntu> :d
<deepubuntu> :D
<Nothing_Much> huh, did Ubuntu Touch change the way you exit the apps?
<balloons> Nothing_Much, swipe right for carosel then swipe the app away to close
<balloons> elfy, so under Product (Xubuntu), you'd like 'Xubuntu Desktop amd64', 'Xubuntu Desktop i386' and 'Xubuntu Core'
<elfy> balloons: that sounds right to me :)
<Nothing_Much> balloons: I recall that there was the "Hold down app then exit button appears" thing
<balloons> Nothing_Much, there was, but no longer
<Nothing_Much> Ah okay, so that's the only way to exit the apps at the moment?
<balloons> afaik, yes
<Nothing_Much> nice
<balloons> elfy, added
<elfy> balloons: thanks - you are a gent :)
<balloons> elfy, you own it, so you should be able to tweak as needed
<balloons> "you" as in xubuntu-release
<elfy> yep - thanks again :)
<balloons> Nothing_Much, did you get an emulator going?
<Nothing_Much> balloons: yeah, but I'm wondering if tthe sound works
<Nothing_Much> and I forgot that i386 has a memory limit :P
<balloons> lol..
<Nothing_Much> I found a bug where the onscreen keyboard doesn't show up sometimes
<balloons> Nothing_Much, awesome.. is it every app or /
<elopio> balloons: as soon as you have time, can you please update me on the status of reminders?
<elopio> are we just waiting for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/add-reminders/+merge/226281
<Nothing_Much> oh it's just in the settings manager
<balloons> elopio, reminders is running on the dashboard by pushing the depends into the job setup for jenkins
<elopio> balloons: but it's still failing to create the account. I thought that was what you guys were trying to solve with this branch.
<balloons> elopio, no that branch from francis is to introduce reminders running on jenkins with autopkgtest
<elopio> balloons: ack. So I'll get the tests and try to run them in my phone to see what's going on.
 * balloons goes to look at the dhasboard
<balloons> elopio, I run on the device with adt-run --click com.ubuntu.reminders --- ssh -s adb
<elopio> balloons: but that's not how CI is running them now, right?
<balloons> elopio, no, but it's the simplest way to run it :-) I see it locks up
<elopio> balloons: yes, that's handy.
<balloons> elopio, I do remember looking at this at one point, but I can't remember what happened or what we did with it
<balloons> I think this was the last of it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1347905
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347905 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot tests fail to create fake account on device" [Critical,Fix released]
<elopio> balloons: oh, I never saw that one.
<elopio> why is the fake URL dispatcher failing on the device? It's pretty simple.
<elopio> oh, well, but that's not the issue at hand.
<elopio> so we have three tests, we are skipping one and two are failing :)
<balloons> elopio, yes, the fakeurl dispatch, I remember that breaking :-(
<elopio> balloons: how are we telling the app to use the sandbox instead of the real account?
<balloons> elopio, there is a -s arg you can pass to the binary
<balloons> also, the account is evernote or evernote-sandbox
<elopio> balloons: go it.
<elopio> got it
<balloons> elopio, riccardo plans to do qml tests which should cover the mocked server idea
<elopio> that will be nice.
<elopio> balloons: I have added a sandbox account manually, and the no account dialog is still showing.
<elopio> there's something broken on the app.
<balloons>  elopio are you running with -s?
<elopio> balloons: yes.
<balloons> and the app proclaims it is running in sandbox mode?
<balloons> if so then sounds like yes
<elopio> but I also added a production account and ran the app from the dash
<elopio> and the dialog is still present.
<elopio> can you try to connect to a real account from the real app on your real device?
<elopio> I will flash again and try the real deal.
<balloons> not sure I have a real account, lol, but sure
<elopio> balloons: don't worry then. I will test it.
<elopio> after a reboot, it got my real reminders. I need to try some more scenarios.
<elopio> balloons: aha! I know what's happening.
<balloons> oO
<elopio> it works with the binary
<elopio> it's that ubuntu-app-launch reminders -s doesn't pass the -s to the app.
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch. When I'll get back I'll ask ted.
<balloons> elopio, are you sure it's not just the __init__.py not sending the args properly?
<ianorlin> is the live session user inteded to not have permssions to write to removeable media or should I file a bug
<balloons> how did you mount it?
<ianorlin> with pcmanfm in a live session
<ianorlin> am I right in thinking this could be a polkit problem?
<balloons> I'm not familar enough with pcmanfm, but in a ubuntu live session you can write to removable media. And it certainly makes sense to be able to
<ianorlin> !info lxpolkit
<ubot5> lxpolkit (source: lxsession): LXDE PolicyKit authentication agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2+git20140410-0ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 50 kB
<balloons> that sounds like a good place to pin it
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<bfiller> ChrisGagnon: are the nightly AP test runs done on mako or krillin?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> bfiller, both atm
<bfiller> balloons: are the results consistent between the two?
<balloons> bfiller, not necessarily as it's different hardware, and different images now
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I found a bug on Ubunutu Gnome install entire disk with lvm and encryption the 64 bit one, after reboot it does not accept the password and cannot access the installed OS
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried it several time
<Letozaf_> times
<balloons> Letozaf_, that sounds pretty serious
<balloons> only with ubuntu gnome?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, I only tried Ubuntu Gnome for now
<balloons> if you still have an install, I would boot with a livecd and chroot in
<balloons> file the bug that way, so you get the install log
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am trying aging
<Letozaf_> sorry
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ment I am trying again, when it fails
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will do as you said
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome. The logs should tell us more about what's going on
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you think I should also try Ubuntu 64 bit same install
<balloons> Letozaf_, I assume this would happen no matter the arch
<Letozaf_> balloons, no sorry I meant I have the bug on Ubuntu Gnome, should I try on Ubuntu
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh, you could certainly try on ubuntu or another flavor
<balloons> I would get it filed first with the logs
 * balloons checks if there bug is reported
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes ok
<balloons> I don't see it reported
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so when this install ends I will proceed
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, O/
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o long time
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, :) yes
<SergioMeneses> real live is the culprit :(
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes I know ;)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but how do I mount a crypted filesystem ? sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/temp gives me "unknown filesystem type 'crypto_luks'"
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh right.. ugh
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am searching on google :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, we have to hope your passphrase works
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh right! :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I managed to create a /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt LVM and it my password worked, but now I have to find how to mount this LVM
<balloons> Letozaf_, google told me http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<Letozaf_> balloons, thank you :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I mounted the unencrypted hd
<balloons> awesome, ready to file?
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) let me see if I can chroot :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, chroot worked but ubuntu-bug does not, maybe it's better if I just attach the log files manually to the bug
<balloons> Letozaf_, what does ubuntu-bug say?
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<Letozaf_> balloons, this twice and then
<Letozaf_> balloons, Fatal python error: failed to open /dev/urandom
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if I use sudo
<balloons> Letozaf_, you need ot mount proc and dev
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> 1 sec
<balloons> Letozaf_, so for example
<balloons> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<balloons> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<balloons> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<balloons> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Letozaf_> balloons, this in the chroot right?
<balloons> so you need to bind dev proc and sys against the dev proc and sys of the chroot
<balloons> do that outside of the chroot
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> on the host machine, before you chroot in
<Letozaf_> balloons, meh! so all the mounts went fine, I chrooted again and now ubuntu bug gives me:
<Letozaf_> balloons, No protocol specified
<Letozaf_> balloons, (apport-gtk:5629): Gdk-ERROR... XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, I could attach the /var/log dir mannually, I could zip it
<balloons> Letozaf_, you could set it yourself, but that's weird
<balloons> what does ls /run/user say?
<balloons> whoami?
<Letozaf_> balloons, whoami I says: root
<Letozaf_> balloons, ls /run/user says: no such file or directory
<balloons> Letozaf_, heh, that's interesting
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like when I'm around nothing is simple :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, let's bind that too then
<balloons> mount --bind $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR /path/to/chroot$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, it says the /path/to/chroot/run/user/999 does not exist
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I create the /run/user dir ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean with mkdir
<balloons> Letozaf_, where did you mount your chroot?
<balloons> you need to replace /path/to/chroot with it
<balloons> just like the /mnt above.. it's not a verbatim copy
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I did that... I cannot paste but the sistem mounted the crypted volume in:
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, I guess tarball up the files and attach the old fashioned way
<balloons> better to get the bug reported.. it should work :-(
<Letozaf_> ok :)
<balloons> probably all the issues with a luks
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway I will keep the VM for some time
<Letozaf_> balloons, just in case
<balloons> ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1362333
<ubot5> bug 1362333 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After reboot of Ubuntu Gnome install passowrd for LVM encryption is not accepted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362333
<balloons> thanks Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw :) ... buona notte L :-)
<elopio> balloons: on this line:
<elopio> adt-run --click com.ubuntu.reminders --- ssh -s adb
<elopio> how do I select the tests to run?
<balloons> elopio, something like ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="reminders_app.tests.test_blah"
<balloons> for example, ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v calendar_app.tests.test_custom_proxy_objects.NewEventFormTestCase.test_fill_form" adt-run --click com.ubuntu.calendar --- ssh -s adb
<balloons> elopio, the default is something like ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE='-f subunit -o $ADT_ARTIFACTS/subunit <name>
<balloons> the less hacky way would be to change the manifest
<elopio> ah, right.
<elopio> thanks.
<elopio> balloons: I've changed the desktop file and now the app is using the sandbox according to the logs.
<elopio> still it doesn't work if launched via upstart. It works if launched with the binary.
<elopio> any ideas of what can be different?
<elopio> hum, it's like I'm still missing an activation of the app somewhere.
<balloons> elopio, the binary should output the mode it starts in
<elopio> balloons: yes, that's the part I got right.
<elopio> I suspect that the remaining issue has to do with the fake home.
<elopio> but well, this will have to wait for tomorrow. Now to test silos.
<elopio> balloons: yes! without home patching + desktop patching it works.
<elopio> :( this should be easier.
<balloons> elopio, I was going to assume the mocking wasn't mocking along with the upstart stuff
<balloons> it has it's own deal
<elopio> tomorrow I'll try to spent the morning returning to the home patching work.
<balloons> I think I did that in music? you have to get the env and then pass it to upstart
<elopio> balloons: here we are patching only the initctl env var
<elopio> I think we also need to patch the env var
<elopio> but last time we tried to patch both, everything collapsed.
<elopio> tomorrow I'll take a look at what you did on music.
<elopio> balloons: hey, good news is that I pimped my bike and just got it back. As soon as I finish testing I will ride.
<balloons> lookslike my changes to music got ripped out at some point
<balloons> awesome news on the bike!
<balloons> new pics?
<elopio> it's just an old normal bicycle. But now it breaks :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-28
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: I'm looking again into setting $http_proxy and friends in the autopkgtest VMs
<pitti> jibel: this feels like a déjà vu, I think we tried this like three times; remind me, why did we switch that off again? or did it never work?
<jibel> pitti, IIRC it works almost fine but makes some tests behave weirdly.
<pitti> jibel: didrocks wanted it for ubuntu-developer-tools-center, and some others like gem2deb need it; but I can't remember any more which other tests fail with a proxy
<pitti> jibel: perhaps I'll enable it again, send a message to devel-announce@, and we'll watch out for bugs?
<pitti> jibel: just trying to remember whether it broke something generic, like apt-get
<pitti> but I'll set no_proxy=localhost,ubuntu.com,launchpad.net
<pitti> (which we didn't last time)
<jibel> pitti, aptdaemon failed for sure, there was also a problem with gnupg
<pitti> jibel: ah thanks, I'll try those then
<jibel> pitti, well, not autopkgtest of gnupg but the call to gnupg
<pitti> in adt-run?
<pitti> we don't need that in the DC
<pitti> (it now uses a pre-generated key; we didn't in the past)
<pitti> jibel: but anyway, it would now only use the proxy in the VM, not outside where adt-run is
<pitti> that was more complicated in the old world where everything ran in the VM
<pitti> I think I'll just give it another shot
<jibel> pitti, agreed, it's better to re-enable it and investigate tests that are failing with a proxy
<pitti> jibel: is http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-setup-testbed/configure generated from some branch/template file, or should I just edit it? (need to add proxy vars)
<jibel> pitti, it's updated manually
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks; I do a local test on alderamin with my patch to autopkgtest, check gem2deb and aptdaemon, then deploy this
<jibel> pitti, we should probably save it in bzr just in case jenkins explodes
<pitti> jibel: jenkins errors? unheard of!
 * pitti crawls into a corner to weep
<pitti> jibel: ah, while watching the utopic-adt-setup-testbed testbed and seeing that wazn takes three times as long as the other three: what again does it take to wean us off the old prepare-testbed stuff?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. what do the old VMs have that the new VMs are missing?
<pitti> jibel: lxc, sbuild, and aptdaemon succeed after proxy changes
<jibel> pitti, I don't think new VMs are missing anything. I didn't test DKMS tests with newer VMs that's all we miss to remove prepare-testbed
<pitti> jibel: ah, splendid; please let me know if there's anything missing; I'd rather reduce the number of ways we are doing things
<pitti> jibel: (not urgent, of course; RTM first)
<jibel> pitti, ideally I'll port DKMS tests to autopkgtest, I might be able to dynamically generate a debian/test/ and run the tests against that.
<pitti> jibel: so update-manager was fallout from the proxy change; I fixed the test and uploaded a new version
<jibel> pitti, thanks!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-08-29
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning :)
<pitti> jibel: so, we did get some fallout from proxy (gcc upload should have uncovered most of them :) )
<pitti> but indeed better to fix those
<Nothing_Much> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/ubuntu-installer-bug-wipes-partitions#disqus_thread I think this bug should get fixed soon.
<elfy> is that a statement or a comment?
<knome> Nothing_Much, i think patches are welcome :)
<jpds_> Nothing_Much: Blog posts are not Launchpad bug reports.
<knome> well, bug 1325786 for linux mint
<ubot5> bug 1325786 in Linux Mint "Live Disc Install Wizard Options to Replace Previous Mint Installation Reformats Entire Drive" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325786
<knome> and it's fixed for them, so if it is in ubuntu and considered a bug, it should be relatively easy to land the patch
<jpds_> Right, but there's no Ubuntu task on that bug.
<Nothing_Much> Well it's this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192 But I thought I linked to the disqus comments, there should be some explanation about this bug and stuff.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<knome> right, so it's assigned. good. now wait for it to be fixed.
<elfy> was assigned 2nd April
<Nothing_Much> knome: Well a reassurance of WHEN it'll get fixed would be nice
<elfy> but heyho - I can't fix it, so will wait
<Nothing_Much> elfy: lack of knowledge or is there something else that's keeping you from fixing it?
<Nothing_Much> erm.. "lack of knowledge" sounds nasty, lemme think of something else
<elfy> knowledge and interest - I know which option to pick on the installer ;)
<elfy> and frankly - if the wording gets changed - which is all that needs to happen
<Nothing_Much> the "reinstall" option may not exist anymore
<elfy> someone will STILL get it wrong and blame everyone but themself
<jpds_> elfy / Nothing_Much: Poking people about it.
<jpds_> "If the text read something like “Erase entire hard drive and reinstall Ubuntu” expectations would be set accordingly."
<elfy> jpds_: don't involve me :)
<Nothing_Much> That sounds better
<jpds_> That's what I seem to recall it says.. I installed my laptop earlier this week.
<Nothing_Much> But that may not have been on 13.10
<elfy> jpds_: and yes - but even so, someone somewhere will get it wrong and blame everyone but them
<jpds_> People still use that?
<elfy> no idea - I don't even use 14.04 anymore lol
<Nothing_Much> jpds_: I spoke to someone who was on LM 14, which is based on 12.10, yes there are some people who either have really bad internet or are just lazy enough to use EOL distros
<jpds_> ...
<elfy> indeed
<Nothing_Much> It's crazy, yes; however the bugreport was from Dec. 2013 and he installed 13.10 and it may not have said that phrase which may or may not be in 14.04, lemme check it out on 14.04.1 on a VM install
<balloons> elopio, just fyi, seems jenkins is getting the same error as the dashboard, so reminders mp's are stuck too: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/updateStrings/+merge/231125
<elopio> balloons: oh, so maybe I can get the error on my desktop.
<elopio> it seems to fail while deleting the account.
<balloons> elopio, yes, that means you can debug on the desktop
<knome> Nothing_Much, there's never any scheduled dates for bugfixes. it's fixed when the assignee has had enough time to triage and fix it.
<teward> do we have any utopic daily images yet?
<elfy> yea
<knome> for a long time
<teward> the fact i haven't had internet access that's reliable makes it hard to check things :p
<teward> blame comcast for that >.>
<teward> NOW i have 100 Mbps so i'm happy :P
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, anyone want to have a peek at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/ap-restruct/+merge/232748?
<robotfuel> balloons: I'll look
<robotfuel> balloons: from a quick look I see that class DbMan should be moved in to it's own helper file. It would be nice if the helpers also had some tests.
<robotfuel> balloons: I take that back it's probably ok there since it's not in the test/__init__.py anymore
<balloons> yea, I could split it out I guess.. I also split the tests up inside test_terminal.py but didn't make them seperate files
<balloons> the helpers need upstream helpers :-(
<robotfuel> balloons: it seems like all other projects have a custom_proxy_objects or emulator file and then a helper file. I think they should be separate files like other projects to keep them all similar.
<robotfuel> balloons: it helps with debugging if there are issues as well.
<balloons> robotfuel, sure. So you want me to split just the DbMan class out or ?
<balloons> you'll notice I killed the 'emulators.py' file
<elfy> you almost got me to look and see - then I saw someone talking about foo.py ...
<robotfuel> balloons: a _custom_proxy_objects and a helper would be nice to stay consistent with the uitk. I wouldn't block the mp because of my personal preference style guide :)
<balloons> elfy, :p
<balloons> robotfuel, ohh.. that is consistent with uitk, but not with the core apps I don't think
<balloons> I tried to follow stylistic guidelines for the core apps in this case.
<balloons> ty for the review :-)
<robotfuel> balloons: ah I didn't know there was one. can you point me to the guide or a "golden" app?
<balloons> robotfuel, lol.. we probably should write up something I suppose as we've more or less settled now
<balloons> it keeps changing
<balloons> robotfuel, I used reminders
<balloons> I usually dig into whatever app I find handy if I like the way the implementation went, or I did something different
<balloons> it's kind of scatterbrained I suppose. Clock is also nice to look at, and music is chugging along in the same vein
<robotfuel> balloons: ack, it's separated out of the test code, that's good enough for me :D
<balloons> robotfuel, that's not to say your idea isn't a better one.. Trust me elopio and I would both love more input into the layout and setup
<robotfuel> balloons: lines lp610 - 614 would be nice to have in the custom proxy object for the terminal page as a method
<balloons> robotfuel, the center screen tap?
<balloons> makes sense
<robotfuel> balloons: yes, it's easier to see what the test is doing if the method has a nice name. And you might want to reuse that in the future in a UX test.
<robotfuel> balloons: maybe not you, but someone might ;)
<balloons> robotfuel, totally correct. done
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-25
<edward> should i be using autopkgtest to run the testsuite that ships with a package source, or should i be writing different tests?
<balloons> edward, what do you mean?
<edward> balloons: i download a source package and find it has a testsuite. if i want to add autopkgtest tests should i be just running the testsuite from the package, or reimplementing the tests
<edward> the python-mechanize package seems to run the testsuite from the source package
<balloons> edward, ahh right. So I would enable the package testsuite and run those tests. If you wish to add tests, you could also do so
<balloons> an autopkgtest can be anything
<edward> thanks
<dobey> edward: it depends on what you're trying to test. running a source package's test suite may only have meaning in the context of the source build, so may require rebuilding the source tree. this is done for some packages, and is useful in certain contexts, for knowing when a new version of a dependency has broken API for example. but this doesn't perform tests against the actual installed binaries. in most cases, that will li
 * edward was thinking of running the unittest from the 'pass' package against the installed binary http://git.zx2c4.com/password-store/tree/tests
<dobey> edward: might be doable, but looks like the tests would need to be fixed to be able to find the necessary components either in the installed locations, or in the source tree locations, depending on how the tests are being run
<edward> thanks dobey
<dobey> since that package is basically a collection of shell scripts, it shouldn't be too difficult, though :)
<dobey> no problem
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-26
<JackHorror> is there anybody here
<flexiondotorg> Yes
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<DanChapman> balloons: pong
<balloons> hey DanChapman. I'm curious if you submitted your MP to ubiquity. I don't see it
<DanChapman> balloons: howdy, no not yet. Still got some fixes for the manual partition step to do.
<DanChapman> I'll try and get it done over the next couple of evenings.
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh, is it lp somewhere? Might be handy to at least show the WIP; nuclearbob is curious at trying to get the setup going
<knome> balloons, http://open.knome.fi/2015/08/26/series-minor-improvements-ubuntu-websites/
<nuclearbob> balloons: I sent an email the other day about how there are ubiquity tests running in CI, so we may be able to leverage that by improving the test code
<balloons> knome, interesting. You have anything for developer.u.c?
<knome> balloons, i don't use it, so nope
<knome> balloons, do you have problems with it?
<balloons> knome, I was just curious. I don;t :-)
<knome> heh
<knome> the main website (everything that runs on the same platform as ubuntu.com) is likely fine, since the design team is working on that
<knome> wikis etc on the other hand...
<DanChapman> balloons: no I haven't pushed to lp yet. I push what I have when I get home.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-08-28
<oSoMoN> alesage, hey, are you around?
<oSoMoN> (probably a bit early still)
<alesage> oSoMoN, hi, what can I do for ye?
<oSoMoN> alesage, hey! I saw that you paused verification of silo 14, just wanted to check whether you’d be resuming testing on that one today, and if you’d found issues with it so far
<oSoMoN> alesage, I’ll go offline in 30min, so if there are issues with the silo please let me know now
<alesage> oSoMoN, will resume shortly, just arrived at it a bit late last eve. and there's a lot of new work attached
<alesage> oSoMoN, so never fear, we'll give it a full review--nothing so far
<oSoMoN> good
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-01
<Randi> help
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170828.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170828.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170829) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170829) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170829.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Beta 1] (20170829) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170829) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170830)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-08-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170831)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170831)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been updated (20170831)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Beta 1] has been marked as ready
<IZh> Hi! Just a curiosity, how many official Canonical testers are total? Of course, if it's a not secret info. Wanted to know order of magnitude.
<IZh> How big is QATeam in Canonical?
<dpb1> IZh: I doubt you will get an official number there. :)
<dpb1> IZh: working at Canonical, we attempt to put quality as a part of everything we develop, every step of the way.  Not to dodge the question or anything.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Beta 1] (20170831) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-01
<IZh> I'm just studying optimal developers/QA ratio in similar projects. Wiki says that Canonical currently is about 550 people. But how many of them are QA and testers? 30%, 50%, 70%?..
<tsimonq2> IZh: A lot of Ubuntu community members aren't Canonical employees :)
<IZh> tsimonq2: Wiki says that there are 142 community testers
<IZh> :-)
<tsimonq2> IZh: Some people on this list work for Canonical: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testing/+members
<IZh> Just curious how many people needed to keep such a project in shape. :-)
<tsimonq2> From what I can tell, the stats aren't 100% clear for Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Lots of people do Quality-related things in their daily uploads
<tsimonq2> I can guarantee not all of them are on that list
<tsimonq2> And vice versa, not all QA people are "Ubuntu Developers"
<IZh> E.g. SUSE has about 1000 people, and RH is about 8000, but its areas of interest is bigger than simply RHEL/Fedora.
<tsimonq2> Sure
<tsimonq2> But also keep in mind that Canonical has other QA teams besides Ubuntu
<IZh> Hmm...
<tsimonq2> Canonical is a small company compared to them
<tsimonq2> I think 700 is the right number for how many employees Canonical has...
<tsimonq2> But yeah
<tsimonq2> IZh: It's going to be hard to find all of them ;)
<IZh> I don't need exact number. :-) Just an order of magnitude. :-) Want to know, e.g. if you have 1000 packages in distro, then how many QA/testers do you need to ship stable product. :-)
<tsimonq2> IZh: The numbers are going to be muddy anyways because we pull a *lot* from Debian
<IZh> tsimonq2: Surely, but I suppose you are testing what you are pullinh
<IZh> ;-)
<tsimonq2> True.
<tsimonq2> Not always, though. :P >__>
<IZh> :-))
#ubuntu-quality 2018-08-30
<nstr25>     /)))))))))
<nstr25>    //) __   __\
<nstr25>    C==/_o|^|o_\
<nstr25>    |      _\  )      hey pls dont flood in my network also
<nstr25>     \   .--- /       no colors and swearing is not allowed
<nstr25>    _/`-. __.'_
<nstr25>  /` \`'-,._./|\    this is my network i make the rules, buddy
<nstr25> /    \ /`\_/\/ \
<host> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<host> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<host> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<host> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turandot17> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turandot17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xMopxShell> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turandot17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xMopxShell> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turandot17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xMopxShell> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xMopxShell> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<borsin1> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<borsin1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<borsin1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<borsin1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lumpi3> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lumpi3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lumpi3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lumpi3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<letty25> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<letty25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<letty25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<letty25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tripleslash21> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<tripleslash21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tripleslash21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tripleslash21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<irinix5> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<irinix5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<irinix5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irinix5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<flocculant> !ops
<flocculant> though the morons have gone currently
<flocculant> sorry :)
<timwis13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<timwis13> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout documents his experiences eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<timwis13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<timwis13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thisisbilly8> Ⅰ tһoᥙɡht ỿഠᥙ gᥙyѕ mіght be ⅰᥒtеrᥱѕted ⅰᥒ tһіs blഠɡ bỿ frᥱeᥒഠⅾe ѕtаff ⅿember Brỿаn kⅼοᥱrⅰ Оѕtеrgaɑrd һttpsː᜵⧸brуɑnഠѕtergaаrⅾ․cഠm/
<thisisbilly8> Ꮤіth ഠur ΙᖇⲤ ad sеrᴠⅰce you ϲаᥒ reɑсһ ɑ ɡⅼobɑⅼ auԁⅰᥱnⅽe ഠf ᥱntreⲣrᥱᥒeurѕ аnԁ fentaᥒỿl аԁⅾiⅽts ᴡіth еⲭtrаоrԁіnarỿ еngaɡеment rateѕǃ httрѕ᛬／⧸ᴡіⅼliаⅿpⅰtсοck․ⅽοⅿ/
<thisisbilly8> Ꭱᥱɑԁ what ІRⅭ ⅰnⅴeѕtⅰɡatⅰve јο∪rᥒɑliѕts hɑ∨е ᥙncⲟⅴᥱreⅾ οᥒ tһе freеᥒⲟde ⲣedഠрhіⅼiа ѕcаnԁаⅼ һttpsː/⧸eᥒϲyϲlорedⅰaⅾraⅿаtⅰса.rѕ/ᖴrᥱeᥒoԁᥱɡate
<thisisbilly8> А faѕсіnatіᥒɡ bⅼoɡ whᥱrᥱ frеeᥒodᥱ stаff ⅿеⅿber Mattһeᴡ ⅿѕt Τrοᥙt doсᥙⅿеᥒts hⅰѕ ᥱⲭреriᥱnceѕ еyᥱ﹣rаⲣіᥒg yoᥙᥒg сһⅰⅼdreᥒ һttрѕ：/⁄ⅯɑttᏚTrο∪t．ϲഠⅿ᜵
#ubuntu-quality 2019-08-30
<guiverc> If anyone is familiar with running scripts to query the QA-Tracker via API - I'd love some help with https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2422536
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-24
<lotuspsychje> bug #1892521 got duped by daniel
<ubot5> bug 1892521 in mutter (Ubuntu) "UI bug - system fonts enlarge after every reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892521
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://twitter.com/SLSingh/status/1297839372738482180
<RikMills> oops, wrong chat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Hey all, wanted to report that it is impossible to remove gnome-ubuntu-panel.desktop (for Appearance Settings) from gnome-control-center by copying the file to ~/.local/share/applications/ and adding Hidden=true (which is a common method to hide panels), due to an assertion check. It does work for gnome-online-accounts.desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Do you need to trigger and update of some sort?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Although I can easily do that, I don't see the need (it's not related to Ubuntu Unity, just my own system). Meanwhile, I've found a solution: the category DesktopSettings `can be removed from the local .desktop` file rather than adding Hidden=true (re @ItzSwirlz: Do you need to trigger and update of some sort?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Although I can easily do that, I don't see the need for it (it's not related to Ubuntu Unity, just my own system). Meanwhile, I've found a solution: the category DesktopSettings `can be removed from the local .desktop` file rather than adding Hidden=true (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: Do you need to trigger and update of some sort?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> A change should be triggered.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's what typically works for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The menus need to refresh.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> Although I can easily do that, I don't see the need for it (it's not related to Ubuntu Unity, just my own system). Meanwhile, I've found a solution: the category DesktopSettings can be removed from the local .desktop file rather than adding Hidden=true (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: Do you need to trigger and update of some sort?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> It's my own system which I'm referring to. A quick solution is to create a local .desktop file and remove the category DesktopSettings (I don't see how a normal desktop user would try to create a package with dpkg-buildpackage for such a purpose) 🙂 (re @ItzSwirlz: A change should be triggered.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> just SRU it?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <rs2009> It's my own system which I'm referring to. A quick solution is to create a local .desktop file and remove the category DesktopSettings (I don't see how an average desktop user would try to create a package with dpkg-buildpackage for such a purpose) 🙂 (edited) (re @ItzSwirlz: A change should be triggered.)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-25
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> \
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Forwarded from unknown: Hello everyone, so I'm sorry I haven't gotten to how to test the new muffin patch, but anyways here we go.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You will need:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 1) Cinnamon DE (just plain cinnamon/muffin window manager)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 2) A laptop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 3) An external monitor
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The patch is in ubuntus proposed repository-so to upgrade the package to our patch you need to enable the proposed repo.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Here's how: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If you want a deeper look into the verification process read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Now, upgrade your system and make sure muffin is upgraded. The version should be appended with a -(number)ubuntu0.1.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Now you can test.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Here is the launchpad bug you need to see:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muffin/+bug/1888169
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Read the issues in upstream LM Muffin as mentioned. Here is your steps:
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1888169 in muffin (Ubuntu Focal) "Cinnamon segfault at 28 ip 00007fb707b32ae2 sp 00007ffd444e3780 error 6 in libmuffin.so.0.0.0[7fb707afe000+74000]" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Upstream (From: Michael Webster)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Example to reproduce: Laptop monitor + external monitor.  Arrange laptop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> monitor to the right of the external one.  Using nvidia-450 (confirmed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> for me, at least), turn laptop monitor off.  Ignoring horrible lag from
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> driver, turn the laptop monitor back on (arranging it still to the right
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> of the external monitor).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> According to Webster after an email you don't have to worry about the graphics, just do it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Follow the steps and then, you need to submit your test case.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If you get this far and want to help show to the MOTU's that this patch works, and you know, if you want a more stabilized 20.04, let's show them this actually works.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Go to our devel telegram: t.me/ubuntucinnamondev. Then Talk to me when your ready.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> In the future we will do the same but it will be in annoucned in the Dev Telegram.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Thanks guys,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Josh
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-26
<hggdh> !support
<ubot5> Ubuntu 20.10 (Focal Fossa) support in #ubuntu+1. This channel is for testing 20.10 and reporting results here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds
<coconut> ^ one needs to be edited to (groovy gorilla)
<hggdh> !support
<ubot5> Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) support is at #ubuntu+1. This channel is for testing 20.10 *and* reporting results here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds
<valorie> !support
<ubot5> Ubuntu 20.10 (Groovy Gorilla) support is at #ubuntu+1. This channel is for testing 20.10 *and* reporting results here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-28
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon 20.10 Feature Freeze ISO's for Testing Are Available: Read about what's new, our journey and what's next.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://ubuntucinnamon.org/ubuntu-cinnamon-remix-20-10-feature-freeze-isos-available-for-testing/
<valorie> nice! @ItzSwirlz
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-29
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=969245
<ubot5> Debian bug 969245 in cinnamon "cinnamon: Network applet - List of Wireless Networks doesn't refresh properly when clicking the applet logo" [Normal,Open]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Now that we are past Debian Import Freeze expect a LP bug for requestsync to be opened.
<valorie> @tzSwirlz -- shouldn't this be shared with #ubuntu-release
<valorie> they control syncing, yes?
<oerheks> really, mint issue? for cinnamon only available in groovvy?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> is part of ucr testing (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <valorie> @tzSwirlz -- shouldn't this be shared with #ubuntu-release)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its upstream, still applies (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <oerheks> really, mint issue? for cinnamon only available in groovvy?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> there are going to be hundreds of bugs that are going to be found and resolved between now and release ... they don't need to be listed here.  Remember this group is here to coordinate testing activities.
